#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  سؤال لكل مصري ... هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر دوله عظمي ؟؟

## محمد حسيـــن

*السلام عليكم ابناء مصر الكرام 

كثيرا اسال نفسي ماذا ينقص بلد ذو خير وفير مثل مصر بكل ماعطاها الله من نعم لاتعد ولا تحصي 
لماذا تعاني هكذا من ازمه بطاله وغذاء وفساد وتلوث و..و..و !!!!
لقد قالو لنا كثيرا وطويلا بان  موارد مصر قليله ...وانا اقول كذبتم  ابدا ماكانت قليله 
وماكان الله ليقل لنا ((اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ))  والقران صالح لكل زمان ومكان .. 

فاننا حين نفتح اعيننا  علي بلادنا ...نجد الاتي : 

اولا : موقع جغرافي فريد يجعل مصر دائما في قلب العالم اجمع وكان هذا الموقع الفريد من اكبر اسباب طمع الغربيين في مصر حيق تنمو يوما ان تكون هذه البلد ملكا لهم ... 

ثانيا  : مناخ مثالي لمصر فنشعر بفصول السنه الاربعه في توقيتاتها المناسبه وهذا يعني
بان المناخ في مصر صالح لزراعه جميع انواع الفواكه والخضراوات والحبوب في العالم ..
فلا يمكن لمحصول في العالم الا يجد مناخه الطبيعي في مصر وتلك ميزه اهدرناها بجداره 

ثالتا  :حبانا الله برقعه زراعيه هائله  صالحه  لانتاج اجود المحاصيل الزراعيه بدون كيماويات واسمده واسباب معاصره افقدت الطعام طعمه وقيمته الغذائيه ... 
والرقعه الزواعيه ..والفلاحين ..كافين بمفردهم بجعل مصر تستكفي ذاتيا من الثروات الحيوانيه وصناعه الدواجن ..ولكن عقم القوانين كقانون منع تربيه الدواجن في البيوت مؤخرا  كان سببا في فقد الثروه الحيوانيه في مصر 

رابعا  : بلد تتمتع بشاطئين علي اهم بحور العالم قاطبه ..ويربط بينهما قناه بحريه قادره في حد ذاتها علي كفايه شعب كما تتمتع ايضا  بنهر عظيم كنهر النيل ... وهذا يكفي مصر من احتياجاتنا المعتاده لماء الشرب 
ناهيكم عن السواحل الجميله التي وهبها الله لمصر واتي ياتي اليها سياح من جميع دول العالم مما يجعل مصر من مصاف الدول الكبري استقبالا للسياح وعملانهم الصعبه ..

خامسا  : رمال علي شواطئ مصريه  كافيه لانتاج اقيم الاحجار في العالم  وفي شاطئ ابو رديس فان الرمال هناك صالحه لصناعه اقيم انواع الماس في العالم 
 ولكن للاسف نبيع الرمل للمستثمرين وبعد ذلك ناخذه منهم بعد اعاده تصنيعه  باغلي الاثمان 

سادسا  : ثروه معدنيه كبيره تتمثل في الغاز ..والفحم ..والبترول في صحراء سيناء وفي خليج السويس  
و كنوز من الذهب والحديد والمعادن النفيسه  والنحاس والمنجنيز ..
هذا غير ثروات الحديد الغزيره في شرق اسوان والواحات 

سابعا : [color="blue"]تراث فرعوني قديم هو الان من قبله كثيرين من جموع العالم قاطبه نمتلك منها ثلت اثار العالم  ..وبسببها تكون مصر من اكبر بلاد العالم جذبا للسياحه وخيرها الوفير وعملاتها الصعبه وتلك ايضا تعتبر مورد اضافي لايستهان به .... 

ثامنا :ثروه سمكيه هائله فنجد في مصر كل انواع السمك في العالم مايعيش في البحار والانهار والبحيرات 
ففي مياه المتوسط  ((6 مليون فدان صالحه للصيد )) ..والاحمر (( 4 مليون فدان )) ..ونهر النيل والبحيرات التي تحتوي علي ثروات ..كبحيره البرلس ..والمنزله ..وبحيره قارون تلك البحيره التي تستطيع سد حاجه دوله من الاسماك بمفردها ..ولكنها احتضرت منذ ستوات باستمرار عمليات الصرف الصحي الجائره فيه .

تاسعا  : ثروه طبيعيه عملاقه منمثله في الصحراء المصريه الشديده الاصفرار الان  ومساحتها كافيه لقيام دول
وليس لاحياء مدن جديده فقط ..مهمله للاسف ومهدره وغير مستغله

عاشرا  : ثروه صناعيه متمثله في حنكه ومهاره الايدي العامله 
و ثروه ربانيه اخري  منحها الله لمصر وهي مهاره العقول المصريه والايدي الماهره التي تستطيع ان تصنع لنا اجود انواع الصوف والجلود والصناعات الصغيره والصناعات الحرفيه كالمجاره والحداده كما نري الان في مدينتي دمياط ..والمحله الكبري  .. 

حادي عشر  :تمتلك مصر قمرين صناعين ومدينه هائله للانتاج السينمائي والاعلامي تستطيع بهم ان تنافس اقوي اجهزه الاعلام في العالم اجمع  ولكنها تفننت في صناعه الفن الهابط والسينما اللاخلاقيه 

والكنز الاثمن من كل هذا وهو خير الثروات مجتمعه 
حيويه مصر التي تتمثل في شبابها حيث يمثل فيها الشباب القاعده العريضه من هذا الشعب وهو ماجعل العالم يصف مصر بالبلد الشاب وتلك نعمه هظيمه وهبها لنا الله ...وايضا اهملناها وتصورناها عبئا ثقيلا  


هذه احدي عشر ميزه كامله تتمتع بها مصر وقد يكون هناك الاكثر 

 ..يثور بعدها تساؤل  :

هل من الممكن ان تكون مصر دوله عظمي ؟؟ 

وهل يستقيم قولهم المعتاد بان مصر مواردها قليله  ... ؟؟




خالص تحياتي 
[/color]*

----------


## mohameddessouki

هذا سؤال سهل جدا.......ولكى نعرف سهولته نسال سؤال: هل تستطيع السفر الى فرنسا او امريكا او الصين ؟ لايمكن السفر الى مكان راقى الا بوسيلة مواصلات...!!! سفينة....اتوبيس.....طائرة......حسب المسافة التى تحتاجها وحسب الزمن الذى تريد.........من هذا نسال هل يمكن لمصر ان تكون دولة عظمى ؟ والاجابة نعم.... والدليل تركيا... ماليزيا.....كوريا.....ايران....... كيف اذن؟....... المفتاح فى الاسلام......ستقول لى ايه دخل الدين فى السياسة؟ اقولك الاسلام حدد لآدم واجبات ان اتبعها اصبح عظيما.....فهو خليفة فى الارض اى ان يحقق العدل على الارض..... واستعمركم فيها اى الاخذ باسباب العلم....... الناس كاسنان المشط.....المساواة...... والله لو ان فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطع محمد يدها......تطبيق القانون بلا استثناء يطبق على الكبير كما يطبق على الصغير.......الحرية..متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم امهاتهم احرارا........اذن 1) الحرية فى الاختيار والحرية فى التعبير والحرية فى العقيدة...2) ان تكون جميع المناصب القيادية بالانتخاب بدءا من شيخ الخفر والعمدة حتى رئيس الجمهورية وشيخ الازهر....3)قضاء  قوى حر لايتبع وزارة العدل......5) اقامة مراكز البحوث العلمية المستقلة عن البيروقراطية الحكومية......ووضع خطة استراتيجية للتعليم والصرف على التعليم نفسة والا تضيع ميزانية التعليم على الرواتب والمكافءات والحوافز....6) الايكون رئيس الجمهورية رئيسا لاى حزب كما فى اسرائيل والهند واليابان وكوريا وبريطانيا........7) الا يخضع الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات لرئاسة الجمهورية او الحكومة بل للبرلمان فقط......8) رفع القيود على انشاء الاحزاب و الا تحتاج الاحزاب الجديدة لموافقة الحزب الحاكم......9) قبل كل ذلك انشاء دستور عصرى يعبر عن مطالب الشعب......10) قانون حاسم لمحاسبة اى فساد بما فى ذلك محاكمة الوزراء ورئيس الجمهورية

----------


## اليمامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الفاضل محمد
الحقيقة سؤال محير وان يبدو للوهلة الأولى سهل فتكون الإجابة نعم مصر تستطيع لكل المميزات التى عرضتها فى موضوعك ولكن الحيرة ربما تكون نابعة فى الإمكانية وفى العنصر البشرى وأحسب أن مداخلة الأستاذ محمد كانت منطقية جداً فى الإجابة على سؤالك هذا لأن العنصر البشرى هو الأهم..فما فائدة كل المزايا التى حباها الله لمصر دون وجود قيادة حكيمة وحكم عادل ومقدرة على توظيف هذه الإمكانيات البشرية والمادية بشكل مناسب؟
ولذلك فى ظل حالة البشر المزرية والتى تتدهور يوم بعد يوم أرى أن الأمر يبدو صعباً للغاية..ولكنه ليس مستحيل
ولكى يتحقق لابد من الثورة على الأوضاع المهينة..الإفاقة من الغيبوبة التى تكتنف العقول ...الإصلاح بإخلاص...حب الوطن عن جد...وهكذا يا محمد....

----------


## mohameddessouki

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الفاضل محمد
> الحقيقة سؤال محير وان يبدو للوهلة الأولى سهل فتكون الإجابة نعم مصر تستطيع لكل المميزات التى عرضتها فى موضوعك ولكن الحيرة ربما تكون نابعة فى الإمكانية وفى العنصر البشرى وأحسب أن مداخلة الأستاذ محمد كانت منطقية جداً فى الإجابة على سؤالك هذا لأن العنصر البشرى هو الأهم..فما فائدة كل المزايا التى حباها الله لمصر دون وجود قيادة حكيمة وحكم عادل ومقدرة على توظيف هذه الإمكانيات البشرية والمادية بشكل مناسب؟
> ولذلك فى ظل حالة البشر المزرية والتى تتدهور يوم بعد يوم أرى أن الأمر يبدو صعباً للغاية..ولكنه ليس مستحيل
> ولكى يتحقق لابد من الثورة على الأوضاع المهينة..الإفاقة من الغيبوبة التى تكتنف العقول ...الإصلاح بإخلاص...حب الوطن عن جد...وهكذا يا محمد....


 اختى الفاضلة......عذرا فانا لم افهم هل محمد الذى تردين عليه هو انا ام محمد آخر.....لكن انا اعقب على كلامك ويعذرنى محمد الآخر المقصود بردك...... اختى العزيزة..... انا شايف المصريين بيتطوروا الى الايجاب والى المستقبل منذ  58 سنة كان هناك الحرس الجديدى ومن يعتقله لايعرف له طريق فتكممت الافواه وان لم تمت القلوب فكان من حين لاخر يخرج علينا عقول مصر بانتفاضات منها تحدى  عباس العقاد لاكبر راس فى الدولة مهددا اياة بسحقة تحت احذية الشعب اذا ما اهين الدستور..... وهناك مظاهرات طلبة الجامعة وحكاية كوبرى عباس...الخ.....وقامت ثورة يوليو اعطت واقرت حقوقا كثيرة للشعب لكن ظلت هناك اعتقالات للمعارضين وزاد عليها اعتقال اقاربهم ايضا الام والزوحة والاخت والاب والاه...الخ وكانت هزيمة67 وقام الشعب بمظاهرات يحكمل القبادة المسئولية واعترفت القيادة بمسئوليتها..... واصبح للمصريين حق التظاهر ...... وفى عصر السادات وقف احد طلاب كلية الطب  وواجه اكبر راس امام كافة الطلبة وعلى مرأى ومسمع من العالم ولم يهاب ولم يخاف و منذ ذلك التاريخ وكسر حاجز الخوف بين المصريين وهذه الايام قامت اعتصامات امام نقابة الصحقيين وسحقها الامن وهتك اعراض البنات الاتى شاركن فى هذه الاعتصامات ولم يخاف الشعب وزادت الاعتصامات حتى اصبحت شيئا عاديا وحصل اصحاب الحقوق حقوقهم ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا...... واصر المصريون على ان يلغى قانون الطوارىء طوال 30 سنة وها هو الان يتقلص ويحدد لغرضين الارهاب والمخدرات وسوف يخرج الالوف من المغتقلات اول يونيو القادم...... وهكذا تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا.... ولسوف تلغى الارهاب والمخدرات ويعود حكم الشعب بالقانون العادى لا الاستثنائى ولا العسكرى  فنحن نتقدم للآمام اذن ولكن لا نتقهقر للخلف وان كان التقدم ابطاء من السلاحفاة لكنة تقدم وان بضعة سنين من عمر الدول والامم هى ايام ولحظات من عمر البشر....... اننا فى الاسواء لا شك لكن الناس ذهب من قلوبها الخوف او قولى لم يعد لديها ما تخاف عليه واتبعوا المثل القائل ضربوا الاعور على عينه التى لايرى بها فقال خسرانة خسرانة

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

      الإبن الفاضل " ابن مصر"

    السؤال سهل و صعب .. و الإجابة باختصار شديد جداً ..

صعب لكنه ممكن جداً ..

قال الله تعالى فى جزء من الآية (61) من سورة البقرة : " اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم " ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أخى الحبيب محمد
شهد التاريخ فترات وعصور كثيرة كانت مصر فيها دولة عظمى
مصر طول عمرها عظمى
علشان كل الأسباب التى قمت أنت بذكرها
ما ينقصها فى وقتنا المعاصر أن تصير مصر دولة
لأنها الآن عزبة أو أبعدية أو أى مسمى آخر*

----------


## mohameddessouki

> *أخى الحبيب محمد*
> *شهد التاريخ فترات وعصور كثيرة كانت مصر فيها دولة عظمى*
> *مصر طول عمرها عظمى*
> *علشان كل الأسباب التى قمت أنت بذكرها*
> *ما ينقصها فى وقتنا المعاصر أن تصير مصر دولة*
> *لأنها الآن عزبة أو أبعدية أو أى مسمى آخر*


 بل هى بقرة تكالب الكلاب على حلبها وعندما يستنزفون خيرها سوف يقطعونها لحما ويوزعونه على بعضهم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: عزيزى ابن مصر
*قبل أن نحلم* ونجاوب على هذا السؤال
سؤال لكل مصري ... هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر دوله عظمي ؟؟

لابد أن نتعرف على تعريف الدولة أو القوة العظمى المحتملة



*القوة العظمى المحتملة* هي الدولة التي هي تحتمل أن تكون ، أو أن تكون في طريقها إلى أن تصبح قوة عظمى في وقت ما في القرن  .. الحالىفي الوقت الحاضر ، يعتبر على نطاق واسع والتي لا تتعدى في الولايات المتحدةحاليا يفي بالمعايير التي تعتبر قوة عظمى .  الدول الأكثر شيوعا المذكورة باعتبارها القوى العظمى المحتملة هي البرازيل، الصين ،و الاتحاد الأوروبي، الهند ،و روسيا،بناء على مجموعة متنوعة من العوامل. 

ومع ذلك ، فإن سجل هذه التوقعات لم تكن مثالية. 

على سبيل المثال ، في الثمانينات من القرن الماضى،العديد من المحللين فى المجالات السياسية والاقتصادية توقعوا ان اليابانسوف تنضم في نهاية المطاف إلى وضعية القوة العظمى ، وذلك بسبب عدد سكانها الكبير ، ولكبر الناتج المحلي الإجمالي والنمو الاقتصادي المرتفع لها  في ذلك الوقت.  




> *
> 
> اولا : موقع جغرافي فريد يجعل مصر دائما في قلب  العالم اجمع وكان هذا الموقع الفريد من اكبر اسباب طمع الغربيين في مصر حيق  تنمو يوما ان تكون هذه البلد ملكا لهم ...
> 
> 
> الموقع موجود منذ آلاف السنين وأيضا منذ آلاف السنين مصر واقعة تحت نوعين من الإحتلال الأجنبى وأخيرا الإحتلال المحلى لفكر وعقلية حزب إستبدادى وإستكرادى ورئيس جمهورية غير قابل للخطأ والحساب  
> 
> ثانيا  : مناخ مثالي لمصر فنشعر بفصول  السنه الاربعه في توقيتاتها المناسبه وهذا يعني
> بان المناخ في مصر صالح لزراعه جميع انواع الفواكه والخضراوات والحبوب في  العالم ..
> ...

----------


## الغريب41عام

صعب جدا
ولكن؟؟
لو توفرت النيه لله والقدوة الحسنه والمعادله الصعبه دى
الصبر+الاخلاص-العمل
اكيد نسبه النجاح100%

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*اولا انا بعتذر للجميع عن التاخر في متابعه الموضوع وفعلا كان غصب عني 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohameddessouki
					

هذا سؤال سهل جدا.......ولكى نعرف سهولته نسال سؤال: هل تستطيع السفر الى فرنسا او امريكا او الصين ؟ لايمكن السفر الى مكان راقى الا بوسيلة مواصلات...!!! سفينة....اتوبيس.....طائرة......حسب المسافة التى تحتاجها وحسب الزمن الذى تريد.........من هذا نسال هل يمكن لمصر ان تكون دولة عظمى ؟ والاجابة نعم.... والدليل تركيا... ماليزيا.....كوريا.....ايران....... كيف اذن؟....... المفتاح فى الاسلام......ستقول لى ايه دخل الدين فى السياسة؟ اقولك الاسلام حدد لآدم واجبات ان اتبعها اصبح عظيما.....فهو خليفة فى الارض اى ان يحقق العدل على الارض..... واستعمركم فيها اى الاخذ باسباب العلم....... الناس كاسنان المشط.....المساواة...... والله لو ان فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطع محمد يدها......تطبيق القانون بلا استثناء يطبق على الكبير كما يطبق على الصغير.......الحرية..متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم امهاتهم احرارا........اذن 1) الحرية فى الاختيار والحرية فى التعبير والحرية فى العقيدة...2) ان تكون جميع المناصب القيادية بالانتخاب بدءا من شيخ الخفر والعمدة حتى رئيس الجمهورية وشيخ الازهر....3)قضاء  قوى حر لايتبع وزارة العدل......5) اقامة مراكز البحوث العلمية المستقلة عن البيروقراطية الحكومية......ووضع خطة استراتيجية للتعليم والصرف على التعليم نفسة والا تضيع ميزانية التعليم على الرواتب والمكافءات والحوافز....6) الايكون رئيس الجمهورية رئيسا لاى حزب كما فى اسرائيل والهند واليابان وكوريا وبريطانيا........7) الا يخضع الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات لرئاسة الجمهورية او الحكومة بل للبرلمان فقط......8) رفع القيود على انشاء الاحزاب و الا تحتاج الاحزاب الجديدة لموافقة الحزب الحاكم......9) قبل كل ذلك انشاء دستور عصرى يعبر عن مطالب الشعب......10) قانون حاسم لمحاسبة اى فساد بما فى ذلك محاكمة الوزراء ورئيس الجمهورية


اهلا بحضورك المنور دائما استاذ محمد 
لك اولا كل التحيه ... 
البنود التي وضعتها استاذ محمد ونتمني يوما ان نراها حقائق موجوده امامنا وهي بالفعل اسباب اذا اخذنا بها 
سيتغير الكثير والكثير مما نراه 
شكرا علي الاضافه القيمه استاذ محمد 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخى الفاضل محمد
> الحقيقة سؤال محير وان يبدو للوهلة الأولى سهل فتكون الإجابة نعم مصر تستطيع لكل المميزات التى عرضتها فى موضوعك ولكن الحيرة ربما تكون نابعة فى الإمكانية وفى العنصر البشرى وأحسب أن مداخلة الأستاذ محمد كانت منطقية جداً فى الإجابة على سؤالك هذا لأن العنصر البشرى هو الأهم..فما فائدة كل المزايا التى حباها الله لمصر دون وجود قيادة حكيمة وحكم عادل ومقدرة على توظيف هذه الإمكانيات البشرية والمادية بشكل مناسب؟
> ولذلك فى ظل حالة البشر المزرية والتى تتدهور يوم بعد يوم أرى أن الأمر يبدو صعباً للغاية..ولكنه ليس مستحيل
> ولكى يتحقق لابد من الثورة على الأوضاع المهينة..الإفاقة من الغيبوبة التى تكتنف العقول ...الإصلاح بإخلاص...حب الوطن عن جد...وهكذا يا محمد...


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 

عسي احوالك بخير وكل الخير اخت ندي 
كنت دائم القول بان من ينادي بان مصر مواردها قليله ..انه غير صادق او غير ملم جيدا بحال مصر 
لكن ياختي الكريمه انا لي راي اخر قبل ان اقوله ..اقول لماذا مصر تتمتع بكل هذه المميزات
التي اذا جمعتها بلد بلا شك تكون علي راس الدول .
انتي قلتي العنصر البشري  وعدم وجود قياده حكيمه وثوره علي احوالنا ..
ولكن انا اراها ان هذا هو الزمن الذي من الممكن ان يكون هو ... زمان الضنك 
الذي اخبر عنه الله في قرانه بقوله (( ومن يعرض عن ذكري فان له معيشه ضنكا )) 
يوم ان نلقي كل شيء حولنا وحين نلتفت لانجد الا نتائج عكس هذه الاشياء 
فهذا بلا شك زمان الضنك 
قبل الثوره وقبل المناده بخروج القائد الحكيم اظن اننا اولا بحاجه الي ان نعود الي الله مره اخري
فمن هنا فقط سيخرج الفجر
من داخلنا اولا .. 

شكرا لمداخلتك القيمه كعادتك دائما يمامه 
تقبلي خالص تحياتي

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> اختى الفاضلة......عذرا فانا لم افهم هل محمد الذى تردين عليه هو انا ام محمد آخر.....لكن انا اعقب على كلامك ويعذرنى محمد الآخر المقصود بردك...... اختى العزيزة..... انا شايف المصريين بيتطوروا الى الايجاب والى المستقبل منذ 58 سنة كان هناك الحرس الجديدى ومن يعتقله لايعرف له طريق فتكممت الافواه وان لم تمت القلوب فكان من حين لاخر يخرج علينا عقول مصر بانتفاضات منها تحدى عباس العقاد لاكبر راس فى الدولة مهددا اياة بسحقة تحت احذية الشعب اذا ما اهين الدستور..... وهناك مظاهرات طلبة الجامعة وحكاية كوبرى عباس...الخ.....وقامت ثورة يوليو اعطت واقرت حقوقا كثيرة للشعب لكن ظلت هناك اعتقالات للمعارضين وزاد عليها اعتقال اقاربهم ايضا الام والزوحة والاخت والاب والاه...الخ وكانت هزيمة67 وقام الشعب بمظاهرات يحكمل القبادة المسئولية واعترفت القيادة بمسئوليتها..... واصبح للمصريين حق التظاهر ...... وفى عصر السادات وقف احد طلاب كلية الطب وواجه اكبر راس امام كافة الطلبة وعلى مرأى ومسمع من العالم ولم يهاب ولم يخاف و منذ ذلك التاريخ وكسر حاجز الخوف بين المصريين وهذه الايام قامت اعتصامات امام نقابة الصحقيين وسحقها الامن وهتك اعراض البنات الاتى شاركن فى هذه الاعتصامات ولم يخاف الشعب وزادت الاعتصامات حتى اصبحت شيئا عاديا وحصل اصحاب الحقوق حقوقهم ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا...... واصر المصريون على ان يلغى قانون الطوارىء طوال 30 سنة وها هو الان يتقلص ويحدد لغرضين الارهاب والمخدرات وسوف يخرج الالوف من المغتقلات اول يونيو القادم...... وهكذا تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا.... ولسوف تلغى الارهاب والمخدرات ويعود حكم الشعب بالقانون العادى لا الاستثنائى ولا العسكرى فنحن نتقدم للآمام اذن ولكن لا نتقهقر للخلف وان كان التقدم ابطاء من السلاحفاة لكنة تقدم وان بضعة سنين من عمر الدول والامم هى ايام ولحظات من عمر البشر....... اننا فى الاسواء لا شك لكن الناس ذهب من قلوبها الخوف او قولى لم يعد لديها ما تخاف عليه واتبعوا المثل القائل ضربوا الاعور على عينه التى لايرى بها فقال خسرانة خسرانة


.

ا*شكرك استاذ محمد علي التفاعل الايجابي بالموضوع وان كنت اختلف معك كثيرا في مساله التقدم كالسلحفاه يسمي تقدم ..فهو كالعداله البطيئه لاتسعر بعدلها لانها تاخرت كثيرا كثيرا ...
فانت ذكرت امثله تركيا وماليزيا سابقا وغيرهم وكانت الوسيله عندهم وسيله سريعه تسطيع ان تستشعرها وتيتشعر مدي تقدمها الرهيب الذي يختزل السنوات والاعوام في اعوام قليله ...فقبل عشر سنوات من الان ..كانت الصوره غير الصوره الحاليه تمااااما ... 
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> الإبن الفاضل " ابن مصر"
> 
> السؤال سهل و صعب .. و الإجابة باختصار شديد جداً ..
> 
> صعب لكنه ممكن جداً ..
> 
> قال الله تعالى فى جزء من الآية (61) من سورة البقرة : " اهبطوا مصراً فإن لكم ما سألتم " ..


*اشكرك اختي الكريمه علي نصحيح الايه واعتذر عن الخطأ غير المقصود 
شكرا لكي وجزاكي الله كل الخير*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أخى الحبيب محمد
> شهد التاريخ فترات وعصور كثيرة كانت مصر فيها دولة عظمى
> مصر طول عمرها عظمى
> علشان كل الأسباب التى قمت أنت بذكرها
> ما ينقصها فى وقتنا المعاصر أن تصير مصر دولة
> لأنها الآن عزبة أو أبعدية أو أى مسمى آخر


*
((ان تصير مصر دوله ))
تعبير به كثير من الدلاله ويحمل كثير من المعاني  استاذ احمد 
فلك الحق ..مصر الان عزبه يحكمها عشرات الافراد ويعمل بها الباقي 
عوده للاقطاع ايام عبد الناصر ولكنه الان في صوره ابشع

دام لنا جمال قلمك استاذ احمد 
دمت بكل الخير*

----------


## mohameddessouki

> .
> 
> ا*شكرك استاذ محمد علي التفاعل الايجابي بالموضوع وان كنت اختلف معك كثيرا في مساله التقدم كالسلحفاه يسمي تقدم ..فهو كالعداله البطيئه لاتسعر بعدلها لانها تاخرت كثيرا كثيرا ...*
> *فانت ذكرت امثله تركيا وماليزيا سابقا وغيرهم وكانت الوسيله عندهم وسيله سريعه تسطيع ان تستشعرها وتيتشعر مدي تقدمها الرهيب الذي يختزل السنوات والاعوام في اعوام قليله ...فقبل عشر سنوات من الان ..كانت الصوره غير الصوره الحاليه تمااااما ...*


 ما قصدته من التقدم بسرعة السلحفاه هو كلام بتوع الحزب الوطنى اللى بيقولوا يعنى مش شايفين ان هناك اى تقدم....... وينسون اننا بعد واحد وثلاثون عاما فى السلحفاة قد تتقدم متر واحد من الالف ميل فهم يعتبرون هذا تقدما وانجازا........شكرا لملاحظاتك الدقيقة

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*اهلا وسهلا بالدكتور ( رفيق الطريق ) جمال 
يبدو اننا ولاول مره يادكتور سنختلف سويا في بعض ماعرضته 





			
				الموقع موجود منذ آلاف السنين وأيضا منذ آلاف السنين مصر واقعة تحت نوعين من الإحتلال الأجنبى وأخيرا الإحتلال المحلى لفكر وعقلية حزب إستبدادى وإستكرادى ورئيس جمهورية غير قابل للخطأ والحساب
			
		

لااختلف معك فيما تقوله ..ولكن عرضت الصوره مجرده دون النظر الي الاحتلال بنوعيه 
والاحتلال بنوعيه كافي للدلاله علي نميز المكان في حد ذاته .. 






			
				مناخ مثالى تم تلوثه فى خلال الستة العقود السابقة
			
		

مناخ رغم تلويثه بحرق قش الارز ووجود السحابه السوداء الا انه مازال لدينا القدره علي اعادته للطريق الصحيح مره اخري 






			
				بيعت تلك الشواطئ لـ أقل 5% من سكان مصر لتستغل 3 شهر فقط كل سن
			
		

ان شاء الله حين تهب رياح التغيير المنتظره عي مصر سيتغير هذا الوضع يادكتور 
ويكفي فقط اقتناعنا بثروات بلادنا المختلفه التي حبانا الله بها 





			
				من أين جئت بهذه المعلومة (الرمال هناك صالحه لصناعه اقيم انواع الماس في العالم )مطلوب رأى الخبير التعدينى المهندس عاطف هلال
			
		

اراها صحيحه ومثبته باكثر من مصدر ونسال الاستاذ عاطف هلال .. 






			
				معلومات مشكوك فيها لا تمت للواقع بصلة ...بحيرات ملوثة
			
		

ابدا يادكتور ليست مشكوك في صحتها ..بل هي وقائع حقيقيه 

منها علي سبيل المثال مانشرته جريده الدستور  





http://dostor.org/politics/egypt/10/january/28/4504

كشف تقرير صادر عن إدارة صحة البيئة بوزارة الصحة عن العديد من الكوارث والجرائم التي ترتكبها بعض المنشآت والمناطق الصناعية في حق المواطنين وذلك بتلويثها أغلب بحيرات مصر، مما يؤدي بالطبع إلي تلوث جميع أنواع الأسماك الموجودة بها بالمبيدات والمعادن الثقيلة التي تتسبب في إصابة من يتناولها علي المدي البعيد بالسرطان مثل معادن الزئبق - الكادميوم - الرصاص وهي الأشد خطرًا علي حياة المواطنين، حيث إن لها تأثيرًا مدمرًا طويل المدي في حالة تعاطي البشر لها بتركيز عال. 

وتظهر تلك المعادن الخطرة بالبحيرات نتيجة الأنشطة الزراعية والصناعية التي تقام عليها مثل الزراعة بالأسمدة الفوسفاتية الملوثة بالكادميوم وصناعات البطاريات وهياكل السيارات والدهانات الملوثة للمياه بالرصاص، فضلاً عن صناعة الترمومترات وأجهزة الضغط وصناعة غاز الكلور والتي تعد المصدر الرئيسي للزئبق. 

وأشار التقرير الذي استند إلي تحليل عينات من الأسماك المستخرجة من البحيرات المصرية الرئيسية مثل المنزلة والبرلس وقارون والتمساح وإدكو والبردويل ومريوط من أشهر أنواع الأسماك المصرية مثل البلطي والوقار وبعض عينات الجمبري والكابوريا إلي تلوث معظمها بالمعادن الثقيلة بالحدود القصوي للملوثات الواردة بالمواصفة المصرية لذات الشأن والمحددة ما بين 0.5 مجم / كجم لميثيل الزئبق و0.3 مجم / كجم للرصاص، وأكد التقرير ضرورة توعية المستهلك بعدم أكل الرأس أو طهيها مع الأسماك وذلك لارتفاع نسبة التلوث بها (بما يقترب من الضعف) بالنسبة لباقي أنسجة الأسماك. 

فيما أشار التقرير إلي كارثة أخري وهي تلوث مياه بحيرتي مريوط والمنزلة الشديد، مما يشكل خطورة شديدة في حالة استهلاك الأسماك منها أو حتي مجرد تربية أي حيوانات أليفة بجوارها. 

وكشف التقرير عن العديد من الجرائم التي ترتكبها شركات البتروكيماويات والبترول الحكومية وكذلك شركات المياه الغازية والمجازر الآلية وشركات صناعة السيارات، فضلاً عن المصارف الزراعية والصناعية مثل مصرف الكرنك والقلعة تجاه بحيرة مريوط إذ تدمر جميع هذه الشركات مظاهر الحياة الطبيعية بالكم الهائل من الملوثات التي تلقي بها مباشرة دون معالجة في البحيرة. 

وأوضح التقرير أن جميع عينات المياه التي أخذت من أماكن متفرقة من البحيرة أظهرت تلوثًا شديدًا وتغييرًا في المواصفات وعدم تطابقها مع أي من المواصفات الخاصة بالبيئة البحرية. 

فيما أظهر التقرير أن عينات التربة المأخوذة من قاع بحيرة مريوط أظهرت تلوثها بالمعادن الثقيلة الضارة مما يؤثر في نوعية الكائنات البحرية التي تعيش وتتغذي علي مياه البحيرة ويجعلها غير صالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي. 

كما أظهرت التحاليل التي أجريت علي الأسماك المأخوذة من البحيرة تلوثها خاصة بمعدني الرصاص والكادميوم، إضافة إلي صغر وقلة أعدادها نتيجة التلوث الشديد في البحيرة، كما أن بعض الأماكن المتصلة بمصارف زراعية تحتوي علي تركيزات ملحوظة من المبيدات الحشرية بأكثر من 32 نوعًا من المبيدات شديدة السمية. 

وأوصي التقرير بعدم الصيد بأي حال من الأحوال من البحيرة لثبوت عدم صلاحية الأسماك المأخوذة منها للاستهلاك الآدمي. 

كما دعا التقرير إلي مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل وهي ضرورة تهجير السكان من البحيرة وإيجاد أماكن بديلة للسكان المقيمين بالقرب من البحيرة وذلك لتعرضهم للخطر الشديد جراء التلوث الضخم الحادث للبحيرة مع التوصية بالإبقاء علي البحيرة بدون ردم، برغم تردي ظروفها البيئية وذلك لأهمية المسطحات المائية في الحفاظ علي التنوع البيئي والاتزان البيئي حتي لو كانت ملوثة ومحاولة رفع التلوث عن البحيرة بإيجادٍ بدائل لتجميع الصرف الصحي الخاص بمدينة الإسكندرية ومحافظة البحيرة بدلا منها والضغط علي الشركات العملاقة المنشأة عليها لإجبارها علي استخدام وحدات معالجة لمياه الصرف الخاص بها قبل إلقائها في البحيرة فيما بلغت نسبة الأكسجين الذائب في العينة المأخوذة من أمام طلمبات الماكس (صفرًا). 

كما تم الكشف عن وجود 32 مبيدًا وهي تمثل مبيدات شديدة السمية وتشمل المجموعات المختلفة لأنواع للمبيدات، ومنها مبيدات محظورة دوليا مثل الدي الدي تي.

ومنها ايضا مانشرته اليوم السابع 
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=219204


بحيرة التمساح هى واحدة من أربع بحيرات مائية مالحة تمر بهم قناة السويس فى شمال مصر (البحيرات بالترتيب من الشمال للجنوب هما: بحيرة المنزلة، بحيرة التمساح، البحيرة المرة الكبرى والبحيرة المرة الصغرى.. بحيرة التمساح عمقها فى الغالب لا يزيد عن متر واحد، مساحة البحيرة حوالى 14 كيلومتر، هذه البحيرة التى تعتبر رئة مهمة ليتنفس منها أبناء الإسماعيلية وصيادوها وعددهم أكثر من 7 آلاف صياد ومنذ تلوث البحيرة والحياة تقريبا شبه متوقفة فالأسماك والمياه ملوثة مما أدى إلى إصابة العديد من المواطنين بالأمراض. 

تمت مناقشة تلوث بحيرة التمساح منذ سنوات طويلة ولم يتم شىء حتى الآن وكان آخر هذه المناقشات توصيات من مجلس محلى المحافظة وطلبات إحاطة من أعضاء مجلس الشعب جميعهم يطالبون بتطهير بحيرة التمساح. 

وفى هذا الصدد صرح اللواء عبد الجليل الفخرانى محافظ الإسماعيلية أن هناك لجنة سيتم تشكيلها مؤخرا لبحث مشاكل التلوث ببحيرة التمساح مشيرا إلى أن اللجنة سوف تضم فى تشكيلها ممثلين لوزارات الإسكان والبيئة والزراعة والرى والاستثمار بالإضافة إلى محافظة الإسماعيلية وهيئة قناة السويس وجامعة قناة السويس وهيئة الثروة السمكية وغيرها من الجهات المعنية بمشكلة التلوث بالبحيرات‏.

‏وأشار المحافظ إلى أن اللجنة أمامها ثلاث مهام أساسية هى‏:‏ كيفية الاستفادة من كميات المياه المهدرة من مصرف المحسمة‏،‏ والذى يصب مليون م‏3‏ يوميا فى بحيرة التمساح والصيادين‏،‏ مؤكدا أهمية معالجة هذه المياه واستخدامها فى زراعة الغابات الخشبية شرق وغرب قناة السويس‏،‏ وأضاف أن اللجنة ستبحث الاستخدام الأمثل للبحيرات بالإسماعيلية لوضعها على الخريطة السياحية الدولية‏، ‏بالإضافة إلى بحث عملية تكريك بحيرة التمساح مشددا على أنه لن يتم البدء فى هذه العملية قبل الانتهاء من إغلاق مصادر التلوث التى تصب فى البحيرة‏، ‏وأضاف المحافظ أن التلوث بالبحيرات أثر على السياحة،‏ وزيادة نسبة الملوحة لمياه البحيرات‏،‏ أدت إلى تراجع اقتصاديات الثروة السمكية بالإسماعيلية والتى تقدر بنحو‏1200‏ طن سنويا من أجود أنواع الأسماك‏.‏

وأوضح محافظ الإسماعيلية أن السبب الرئيسى للتلوث ينحصر فى مصرف الملاريا الذى حمل مياه الصرف الصحى والزراعى والصناعى ويصب فى البحيرات الكبرى ومصرف المحسمة الذى يصب فى بحيرة التمساح وأبو جاموس والصيادين‏.‏

وأضاف أنه للتغلب على هذه المشكلات لابد من استكمال شبكات الصرف الصحى ومحطات الصرف الصحى خاصة جنوب الإسماعيلية والتى تضم مركز فايد وأجزاء كبيرة من مركز الإسماعيلية مؤكدا بالانتهاء من مشروعات الصرف الصحى فى هذه المناطق فى هذا العام ‏ 2010،‏ وبالفعل هناك جزء كبير من مشروعات الصرف الصحى انتهينا منه كما تم تطوير أبو عطوة ورفع قدرتها من‏125‏ ألف م‏3/‏ يوم إلى 250‏ ألف م‏3/‏ يوم ورفع كفاءة محطة سرابيوم من‏90‏ ألف م‏3‏ الي‏135‏ ألف م‏3/‏يوم‏.

من جانبها رصدت الهيئة العامة المصرية لمشروعات الصرف بالإسماعيلية بيانا بالمصارف التى تلقى مخلفاتها فى مياه البحيرات وقناة السويس بلغ عددها نحو 20 مصرفا منها 10 مصارف تصب فى المجرى الملاحى لقناة السويس و3 مصارف تصب فى بحيرة التمساح و7 مصارف تصب فى البحيرات المرة والمنزلة.

كما كشف تقرير حديث للمعمل المشترك بالإسماعيلية عن وجود محطات لمعالجة 

مياه الصرف الصحى معالجة ثنائية غير نهائية بالمحافظة يحظر استخدام المياه 

الناتجة عنها فى رى الأشجار المثمرة، منها محطة معالجة سرابيوم وتصب فى 

مصرف المحسمة الذى ينتهى إلى بحيرة الصيادين ومنها إلى بحيرة التمساح، 

ومحطة معالجة مدينة القنطرة غرب وتصب فى مصرف شمال الإسماعيلية وينتهى 

عند بحيرة المنزلة، ومحطة معالجة التل الكبير وتنتهى إلى بحيرة التمساح، ورصد 

ارتفاع نسبة (COD) والقلوية والأكسجين المستهلك كميائيا وغاز كبريتيد 

الهيدروجين وطالب بتشكيل لجنة من المحافظة وهيئة قناة السويس والرى والبيئة 

والزراعة والصرف لإلغاء مصبات الصرف الصحى. 


وفى نفس السياق تقدم النائب الوفدى صلاح الصايغ عضو مجلس الشعب بطلب 

إحاطة عاجل لرئيس الوزراء ووزير البيئة والتنمية المحلية والمالية، بشأن عدم 

تطهير بحيرة التمساح بمدينة الإسماعيلية، حيث يلقى فيها مخلفات الصرف 

الصحى الناتج من الشواطئ والأندية المطلة على البحيرة، وكذلك الصرف الزراعى 

الناتج عن مصرف المحسمة، كل هذه المخلفات من الصرف الصحى والصناعى 

والزراعى، والذى نتجت عنه رواسب خطيرة تلوث مياه بحيرة التمساح.


وأشار الصايغ إلى أن البحيرة تعتبر الرئة والمتنفس الوحيد لأبناء الإسماعيلية 

وروادها من المحافظات الأخرى المتاخمة لها، والتى يستحم فيها المواطنون من 

المصطافين مما يصيبهم بالأمراض والأوبئة، وعلى رأسها الأمراض الجلدية 

والسرطان والفشل الكلوى.


وأشار النائب إلى تلوث منتجات البحيرة من الثروة السمكية، والتى يأكلها 

المواطنون، وطالب وزارة المالية بتخصيص مبلغ 50 مليون جنيه بصورة عاجلة 

لتطهير البحيرة من التلوث.


وقد انتهت المناقشات الأخيرة لعدد من اعضاء المجالس المحلية بضرورة تدخل 

هيئة قناة السويس لعلاج بحيرة التمساح من تلوثها المزمن وعند عرض الأمر 

على الفريق فاضل رفض بشكل نهائى إلا بعد إزالة وغلق كل المصارف التى تقوم 

بالصرف فى بحيرة التمساح مؤكدا أن أى معالجة تتم الآن ليس منها فائدة على 

الإطلاق لأن هناك مصارف تقوم بالصرف بشكل يومى على البحيرة وهذه 

المصارف متنوعة مابين الصرف الصحى والزراعى وأى أموال تصرف على 

البحيرة قبل غلق هذة المصارف وإزالة كل آثار التلوث هى إهدار للمال العام



.






*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				وهل شدة الإصفرار كفيلة بتحولنا لدولة عظمى
			
		

وحدها طبعا لاتكفي 
واذا كنت ذكرتها وحدها فانا وقتها اكن مخطئا 
لكنها تعتبر احدي القوائم التي بالتاكيد تنهض بها اي دوله تستطيع النهوض 





			
				مكانشى ده بقى حال المصريين فى الأسواق العربية بالمقارنه بالفليبينى والهندى
			
		

لانه لايجب ان يكونو وحدهم يادكتور 
بل يجب الدعم من الحكومه وتبسيط الاجراءات وتسهيل وتشجيع  الصناعات الصغيره ووو 
كل هذا من الممكن ان يكون بشرط وجود الايدي والعقول وهي موجوده 
والدليل ان اي مصري يوضع له الاطار الصحيح للانطلاق والنجاح فانه ينجح ويتميز 
وهذا رايناه في بلاد الغرب والبلاد العربيه 





			
				أقمار صناعية ليست من صناعتنا المحلية ولم يتم إطلاقها بصواريخ مصرية
			
		

من الممكن الاستفاده منها وليست مستحيله 





			
				نعم ممكن ولكن لو تحولنا إلى دولة إشتراكية ديمقراطية يسودها الحكم الرشيد وأن تتنافس على حكمها أحزاب حرة ولا مانع أن تكون هذه الأحزاب ذات مرجعية دينية سواء كانت هذه المرجعية مسلمة أو مسيحية
			
		

وهذا مااريد ان اصل اليه ..ان نقول نعم ممكن ومقدرات وثروات مصر ليست بالقليله 

تقبل خالص تحياتي يادكتور 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ابــن مـصــر* 
                                                                      عضو مميز                                                                                                                                        

هى الأحلام بفلوس أحلم كما يحلو لك
بس المهم تصحى من الكابوس اللى أنت عايش فيه
منذ عدة عقود
أنت عاوز مصر دولة عظمى خلاص 
فى ماكينة صرف آلى على ناصية شارعنا
هات مصر دولة متخلفة نحطها فى الماكينه
اللى على ناصية شارعنا
تطلع من الماكينة مصر دولة عظمى
وبالطبع الماكينة حترد عليك شاكرة لكم
أنك أعطيتها الفرصة لتساهم فى جعل مصر دولة عظمى
أرجوك غطى نفسك كويس وأنت نايم بالليل

يا رفيق الطريق قبل أن تفكر فى مصر دولة عظمى
فكر الأول فى مصر دولة رشيدة وديمقراطية
وبعدين شوية شوية تاتا تاتا خطى العتبة تبقى تفكر
كيف تصبح مصر دولة عظمى 

أحلموا بالراحه وأحلموا على قدكم  :f2: 

_أحلموا بطريقة غاندى ومش بطريقة مبارك_

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> صعب جدا
> ولكن؟؟
> لو توفرت النيه لله والقدوة الحسنه والمعادله الصعبه دى
> الصبر+الاخلاص-العمل
> اكيد نسبه النجاح100%


*شكرا لحضورك الطيب اخي الفاضل الغريب
ودعني اولا ارحب بك في منتدانا ..اهلا وسهلا بك 
واتمني لك ولنا الاستمرار هنا*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *ابــن مـصــر* 
>                                                                       عضو مميز                                                                                                                                        
> 
> هى الأحلام بفلوس أحلم كما يحلو لك
> بس المهم تصحى من الكابوس اللى أنت عايش فيه
> منذ عدة عقود
> أنت عاوز مصر دولة عظمى خلاص 
> فى ماكينة صرف آلى على ناصية شارعنا
> هات مصر دولة متخلفة نحطها فى الماكينه
> ...



ايه بس مزعلك يادكتور 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
مش المفروض يادكتور اننا نحلم لبلدنا ولا ايه برضه 
صدقني مش احلام ولا حاجه
مع قياده حكيمه او زي مابتقول حضرتك دايما  قياده رشيده 
نستطيع ان نري هذه الاحلام التي نراها الان احلام ... 
وهي بالفعل الان احلام ولكنها قابله للتحقيق ... 
حضرتك تنادي بالتغيير ...ولكن اذا كان التغيير لايحقق لنا شيئا من احلامنا فلماذا نجهد انفسنا بالسعي اليه ..؟؟  

يادكتور انا لم اقل لك بان هذه مصر ستكون دوله عظمي في  قياده مبارك ..والا ماكانت هذه احلام الان
بل علي العكس كنا سنراها حقيقه ولا اعلم الي الان هل حضرتك ماذا تري 
هل من الممكن ان نري بلدنا هكذا ام لا ؟ 
انت حللت الامور بمنطق وضعها الحالي ... 
وانا رايتها مجرده عن النظام الحالي الذي لم يعي مقدرات بلده جيدا 

انا اقل اننا نقدر ...وعلي رايك يارفبق الطريق ... yes I can 

*تحياتي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* 			فى ناس المنتدى بتتكلم عن مصر دولة عظمى والمسئولين المصريين بيقولوا  مصر بلاد فقيرة 		*

 *زويل :  مصر لن تتقدم إلا بوجود إرادة وديمقراطية وقائد يرغب فى ذلك* 
*كتب       *     دبى ــ محمد الجداوى 
 ١٦/ ٥/ ٢٠١٠



د.أحمد زويل


قال الدكتور أحمد زويل، العالم المصرى الحائز  على جائزة  نوبل، إن تحقيق التقدم فى أى دولة يحتاج إلى جيلين أو ٣، أى نحو  ١٠٠ سنة،  مشيراً إلى أنه عندما كان يتكلم مع المسؤولين  المصريين حول كيفية  تحقيق التقدم، كانوا يقولون له «نحن بلاد فقيرة  ونحتاج إلى وقت كبير حتى  نفعل ذلك».

وأضاف زويل فى المحاضرة التى نظمتها القنصلية المصرية فى  دبى بالإمارات  العربية المتحدة، تحت عنوان «عصر العلم»، أمس، وحضرها عدد  كبير من أفراد  الجالية المصرية والمسؤولين، أن هذه الرؤية أثبت التاريخ  أنها غير صحيحة، 
وقال: «تقدم أى أمة يعتمد على رؤية حكامها، ولو   نظرنا إلى دول النمور الاقتصادية مثل الصين وماليزيا وسنغافورة وكوريا   الجنوبية، سنجد أنها استطاعت بالعمل الجاد، ووجود الرؤية الصحيحة، تحقيق   التقدم فى وقت قصير، وتحقيق التنمية والتقدم فى مصر يحتاج إلى عقود وليس  قروناً كما كان  قديماً، ومصر لا تحتاج لأن تذهب بعيداً لتحقيق التقدم، فقط  تنظر حولها  لترى ما حدث فى ماليزيا وتركيا، وإلى دبى التى استطاعت أن تحقق  تنمية  ملحوظة فى جميع المجالات باعتمادها على العقول، لا على الزيت والغاز   والنفط». 

وتابع زويل: «تستطيع مصر أن تحقق التقدم إذا توافرت  الإرادة والرؤية  والعمل الجاد، بشرط أن تستثمر العقل، وذلك لن يتم إلا  بتطوير منظومة  التعليم والبحث العلمى، ووجود ديمقراطية وقائد يرغب فى تحقيق  ذلك من خلال  تعاونه مع الشعب»، 
لافتاً إلى أن اليأس والإحباط الذى  يلاحظه على المصريين فى الفترة الأخيرة  يعتبر جريمة فى حق الوطن ولن يؤدى  إلى نتيجة، مؤكداً أن تطوير التعليم لا  يحتاج سوى ٥ سنوات، ولا يحتاج إلى  عبقرية، معتبراً أن مشكلة مصر تكمن فى  القدرة على تنفيذ خطة تطوير التعليم  بطريقة صحيحة.

وأشار زويل إلى أننا لا ننقل من الغرب إلا أسوأ ما  فيه، والغرب ليس فاجراً  كما تصوره بعض وسائل الإعلام، منتقداً الفهلوة التى  يمكن أن تحقق بعض  النجاح لكنها لا تمكن من الوصول إلى القمة، 
كما  انتقد الجامعات الخاصة التى حولت التعليم  والعلم إلى «بيزنس»، ومعظمها يهدف  إلى الربح فقط، ولا يسير وفق منهج علمى،  ولذلك يقدم خريجين غير مؤهلين  لتحقيق النجاح، وأجيالاً تعشق الثقافة  الأجنبية وتنسلخ من مجتمعاتها، وتفضل  السفر للخارج على العمل فى الدولة.

أهدى هذا الموضوع للأبن العزيز ابن مصر
* سؤال  لكل مصري ... هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر دوله  عظمي ؟؟*


  






 
 جامعة 6 أكتوبر
 
 *جامعة أكتوبر للعلوم  الحديثة  والآداب* 
*جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا*
 
 جامعة مصر الدولية
   *الجامعة  الفرنسية فى مصر* 
الجامعة   الألمانية فى مصر 
 
 جامعة الاهرام الكندية 
 الجامعة البريطانية فى مصر
 
  الجامعة الحديثة   للتكنولوجيا والمعلومات  
 
               جامعة سيناء 
  جامعة فاروس 
      جامعة المستقبل 
  الجامعة الروسية 
  جامعة النيل   
 جامعة الدلتا   للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 

ملحوطة  هامة:
وأكيد الدكتور البروف أحمد زويل عندما خرج من مصر ولم يعد  ؟؟؟؟!!!!
كان  قد  خرج منها فى عصر رامبو زمانه عبد الناصر ولم يخرج بسبب الجامعات الخاصة  النيولوك إشى كندى وإشى أمريكى وإشى روسى وإشى أهرام وإشى فقى والفقى يفهم  بقه!


   
 التعديل  الأخير تم بواسطة  دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى; اليوم، الساعة 01:51 PM

----------


## mohameddessouki

> *             فى ناس المنتدى بتتكلم عن مصر دولة عظمى والمسئولين المصريين بيقولوا  مصر بلاد فقيرة        * 
> 
> 
>  *زويل :  مصر لن تتقدم إلا بوجود إرادة وديمقراطية وقائد يرغب فى ذلك* 
> *كتب       *     دبى ــ محمد الجداوى 
>  ١٦/ ٥/ ٢٠١٠
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 هل البلد اللى تهلب 121 مليون جنية فروق اسعار قطع غيار تبقة فقيرة؟هل الدولة اللى فيها مسئول كبير ياخد رشوة 2.5 مليون جنية من مرسيدس تبقى فقيرة؟هل دولة فيها واحد مكانش لاقى قيمة ارض لمصنع واصبح الان ملتى ملياردير تبقى دولة فقيرة؟هل دولة تنفق فيها  المنح الخارجية على التدريب بمئات الملايين لتدريب العمالة مصرية وتذهب لجيوب المحظوظين تبقىدولة فقيرةهل دولة تبيع ميدان التحرير فى السر  وباسعار بخس  تبقى دولة فقيرة؟وقيس على كدة كل امور الدولة لن تجدها فقيرة ده يمكن ماتت من زمن وريحتها طلعت

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				أهدى هذا الموضوع للأبن العزيز ابن مصر
			
		

[b]كلام الدكتور زويل في صالح الموضوع يادكتور وليس ضده 
ونفس مايقوله هو ماانادي به 
فلا افهم حضرتك ماذا تريد من كلام الدكتور زويل وتود اهدائه لي ...
خصوصا وهو يقول بان الاحباط الذي يراه علي وجوه المصريين هو جريمه ضد الوطن 
تلك الجمله تحديدا هي غرض الموضوع وهو جوهره الاساسي ... 

تقبل تحياتي يادكتور 
*[/B]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

مش كل دولة متقدمة دوله عظمى بالتبعية
هل كندا دولة عظمى
هل بلجيكا دولة عظمى
هل اليونان دولة عظمى 
تاتا تاتا خطى العتبة
حول مصر أولا من متخلفة إلى متقدمة ثم إلى عظمى بعون الله

----------


## د.أبو المكارم

هناك خطان أحمران, إذا أردت أن تخسر علاقتك بالآخرين فادخل إليهما:
الأول: كيف نقيم حضارة: أي كيف نتغير لكي نصبح قادرين على أن نكون بناة حضارة.
والتغير سيكون في النفوس والواقع وكل شيء.
الثاني: كيف نوقن أننا على حق وأننا سنكون من أهل الجنة وليس من أهل النار؟.
وهذا الأمر يعني أن نضع كل المعتقدات والمفاهيم على ميزان صحيح للحكم عليه.
أي أن الأمرين يرتبطان بالفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة, فلاح الأمة ونهضتها وتحضرها, وفلاح الشخص ونجاته من النار يوم القيامة, وكلاهما من المحظورات التي يجب على كل عاقل أن يبتعد عنهما لكي لا يصبح منبوذاً من الآخرين.
أما أجمل الأحاديث فهي عن الاستمتاع بالحضارة وتلبية الشهوات والملذات من طعام وشراب ونزهة واستعلاء بالمال والجسد والسلطة والنسب, وكذلك بتعظيم الموروث من الدين, وأننا بكل طوائفنا لا نقبل إلا ذلك, مسلمين ومسيحيين وغير ذلك.
سنكون دولة عظمى بشعب عظيم, كما أن تخلفنا بأيدينا فلن تكون النهضة بغيرنا, نحن حجر العثرة في طريق النهضة, ونحن الذين نرفض تبعات النهضةوالتحضر, نحن كأغلبية وليس كأفراد لا تكاد تجد في كل مائة واحد منهم.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> نحن كأغلبية وليس كأفراد لا تكاد تجد في كل مائة واحد منهم.



 وللأسف أغلبية منقادة ومخدرة ومغيبة ومشتته وسلبية وعلى لسانها بس اللى نعرفه أحسن من اللى منعرفهوش تخاف من المخاطرة  ومثل هذه النوعية من البشر لا تصنع دولة متقدمة وما بالك بدولة عظمى والمصيبة الكبرى أن راعيها لما سألوه من سيخلفك رفع أصبعه إلى السماء  قائلا الله أعلم

----------


## غريب الدير

*بسم ألله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته* 
*
فعلآ سؤال صعب جدآ ويحتاج تفكير قبل الرد ....... لكن رغم ذلك سؤال سهل فى نظرى انا المتواضعة ,,,,,
ماذا فعلنا حتى نتقدم ونجعل بلدنا من الول المتقدمة فى النظافة والايمان بتطبيق القانون والنظام فى كل شئ ( ..........) .؟
ماذا أعطينا مصر ماتستحق ؛؛؛؛؛
هل أنا وانتم عندكم يقين أن مصر تستحق مايحدث فى هذا الزمن من شغب وفوضى فى كل شئ ؛؛؛؛؛؛
يجب ان نقف ونسأل اذا أعطينا لمصر وماذا نطلب منه حتى نستطع أن تكون متقدما وتقدم لنا ما نريد ،،،،،،

وأسف على الحيرة التى وقعت فيه وأنا يفكير فى الرد ........ز*
*أخوكم فى ألله /// غريب الدير*

----------


## الأدهم

زيارة سريعة وجلسة واحدة مع رموز الحزب الوطنى كافى جدا أن نثق فى أننا فعلا دولة عظمى ..... أو ... عضمة 

مصر بقت هيكل عظمى لدولة 

عايزة لسة تتكسى دم ولحم ... بعد كده بقى ... الروح

أنا مش عارف الشجاعة دى منين والقدرة على توجيه السؤال ده منين ؟

هو محدش شايف اللى أنا شايفه فى مصر ؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> زيارة سريعة وجلسة واحدة مع رموز الحزب الوطنى كافى جدا أن نثق فى أننا فعلا دولة عظمى ..... أو ... عضمة 
> 
> مصر بقت هيكل عظمى لدولة 
> 
> عايزة لسة تتكسى دم ولحم ... بعد كده بقى ... الروح
> 
> أنا مش عارف الشجاعة دى منين والقدرة على توجيه السؤال ده منين ؟
> 
> هو محدش شايف اللى أنا شايفه فى مصر ؟


 

*مصر عشان تبقى دولة عظمى* 
*لازم تتولد من جديد*
*جوه رحم جديد ونضيف*
*وباقى الخطوات تجدها فى كتاب الله على النحو التالى:*


*ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ* المؤمنون13 

*ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا ٱلنُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا ٱلْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا ٱلْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا ٱلْعِظَامَ لَحْماً ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقاً آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ ٱلْخَالِقِينَ* المؤمنون14

وأهم حاجة أن ميلاد مصر الجديد  يكون على يد واحد مدنى حر من أولادها اللى ولدتهم فى حياتها اللى فاتت وداهيه مترجعها تانى ....

----------


## mohameddessouki

> زيارة سريعة وجلسة واحدة مع رموز الحزب الوطنى كافى جدا أن نثق فى أننا فعلا دولة عظمى ..... أو ... عضمة 
> 
> مصر بقت هيكل عظمى لدولة 
> 
> عايزة لسة تتكسى دم ولحم ... بعد كده بقى ... الروح
> 
> أنا مش عارف الشجاعة دى منين والقدرة على توجيه السؤال ده منين ؟
> 
> هو محدش شايف اللى أنا شايفه فى مصر ؟


هل يمكن ان نحكم علىانسان تعثر فوقع على الارض بانه انتهى ومات ويحتاج لميلاد جديد؟؟؟؟........ان الدول لا تقاس بمقياس البشر.......ان يوم الدولة ليس 24 ساعة كيوم لبشر.......قد يكون 50عام اوستين عام كبضع ساعات عند البشر.......فان الامة التركية اخذت وقت حتى قامت ونهضت واصبحت الان ذات نفوذ ..... وان الهند اخذت وقت حتى اصبحت الهند وكذلك الصين....الخ فان مصر تعثرت ووقعت وسوف تقوم وتنهض وتكنس كل الزبالة فى طريقها وتعود  تغنى ( وقف الخلق جميعا ينظرون كيف ابنى قواعد المجد وحدى)........لايهم تلاتين سنة او اربعين سنة اوقعوها ارضا لكن ها ستقوم حتما وتعود درة افريقيا والامة العربية والامة الاسلامية ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هل يمكن ان نحكم علىانسان تعثر فوقع على الارض بانه انتهى ومات ويحتاج لميلاد جديد؟؟؟؟........ان الدول لا تقاس بمقياس البشر.......ان يوم الدولة ليس 24 ساعة كيوم لبشر.......قد يكون 50عام اوستين عام كبضع ساعات عند البشر.......فان الامة التركية اخذت وقت حتى قامت ونهضت واصبحت الان ذات نفوذ ..... وان الهند اخذت وقت حتى اصبحت الهند وكذلك الصين....الخ فان مصر تعثرت ووقعت وسوف تقوم وتنهض وتكنس كل الزبالة فى طريقها وتعود تغنى ( وقف الخلق جميعا ينظرون كيف ابنى قواعد المجد وحدى)........لايهم تلاتين سنة او اربعين سنة اوقعوها ارضا لكن ها ستقوم حتما وتعود درة افريقيا والامة العربية والامة الاسلامية ان شاء الله


كلام جميل مقدرشى أقول حاجه عنه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI9rcBaye2w

----------


## الأدهم

> هل يمكن ان نحكم علىانسان تعثر فوقع على الارض بانه انتهى ومات ويحتاج لميلاد جديد؟؟؟؟........ان الدول لا تقاس بمقياس البشر.......ان يوم الدولة ليس 24 ساعة كيوم لبشر.......قد يكون 50عام اوستين عام كبضع ساعات عند البشر.......فان الامة التركية اخذت وقت حتى قامت ونهضت واصبحت الان ذات نفوذ ..... وان الهند اخذت وقت حتى اصبحت الهند وكذلك الصين....الخ فان مصر تعثرت ووقعت وسوف تقوم وتنهض وتكنس كل الزبالة فى طريقها وتعود  تغنى ( وقف الخلق جميعا ينظرون كيف ابنى قواعد المجد وحدى)........لايهم تلاتين سنة او اربعين سنة اوقعوها ارضا لكن ها ستقوم حتما وتعود درة افريقيا والامة العربية والامة الاسلامية ان شاء الله


  نعم .. نعم سيدى .. واليابان .. وماليزيا .. ورص أسامى لبلاد كتير .. تفتكر ده يفرض الحتمية التى تتوقعها حضرتك مؤكدا عودتها درة ماعرفش إيه ؟ .. مش فيه مقومات ؟ طب حتى مقدمات .. مؤشرات .. أى أمارة .. بصيص بس .. !! .. ياسيدى أنت ترى الإنبطاح  مجرد عثرة .. وترى الإنهيار مجرد عدم إتزان سطحى .. لاتؤاخذنى .. دائما على باب الحالات الحرجة يدور خلافا بين أهل النائم تحت جهاز التنفس الصناعى .. ياسيدى الكريم .. ومنك السماح تقبل منى كلامى .. المستشفى إستثمارى حرامى .. الأجهزة وهمية .. معطلة وبفعل فاعل ولأمر يراد .. الأطباء قراصنة تسبح فى دماء هؤلاء .. ولاأزيد .. كيف بك تحدثنى عن رقيد تزداد أعضاءه تلفا يوما بعد يوم ؟ .. أطلب منى التأمين على دعائك سأقف وراءك وأقول آميييييييييييين .. لكن لاتقول حتما سيقوم .

----------


## mohameddessouki

> نعم .. نعم سيدى .. واليابان .. وماليزيا .. ورص أسامى لبلاد كتير .. تفتكر ده يفرض الحتمية التى تتوقعها حضرتك مؤكدا عودتها درة ماعرفش إيه ؟ .. مش فيه مقومات ؟ طب حتى مقدمات .. مؤشرات .. أى أمارة .. بصيص بس .. !! .. ياسيدى أنت ترى الإنبطاح  مجرد عثرة .. وترى الإنهيار مجرد عدم إتزان سطحى .. لاتؤاخذنى .. دائما على باب الحالات الحرجة يدور خلافا بين أهل النائم تحت جهاز التنفس الصناعى .. ياسيدى الكريم .. ومنك السماح تقبل منى كلامى .. المستشفى إستثمارى حرامى .. الأجهزة وهمية .. معطلة وبفعل فاعل ولأمر يراد .. الأطباء قراصنة تسبح فى دماء هؤلاء .. ولاأزيد .. كيف بك تحدثنى عن رقيد تزداد أعضاءه تلفا يوما بعد يوم ؟ .. أطلب منى التأمين على دعائك سأقف وراءك وأقول آميييييييييييين .. لكن لاتقول حتما سيقوم .


اخى الكريم.....هناك امور لاتقاس بالمعايير الرياضية اى واحد زائد واحد تساوى اثنين ولايمكن ان تزيد عن الواحد ولايمكن ان تنقص ولكن لو رجعنا للتاريخ سوف نجد مصر مرت باوضاع اشد سوءا مما نحن فيه الان فى وقت لم يكن فيه وسائل اتصال بالعالم مثل القنوات الفضائية والانتر نت...الخ ظهر ذلك فى عصر الاستعمار الهكسوسى وظلت مصر تقاوم مئات السنين وقبل الحملة الفرنسية حيث كان المشاهد من بعيد يظن مصر جثة هامدة وكان الجوع شديد والقحط اشد وكان المصريون يأكلون الجثث وايام الملك فاروق حيث انشر الجهل والحفاء والجوع وعقب نكسة 1967 الا انك تفاجاء بان هذا الذى يرقد يخرج ماردا ويطيح بمن حولة وبالظروف التى تحيط به.....لاتظن اننا فى وضع اسواء من تلك الايام الحالكة السواد فى تاريخ مصر لكننى ايضا لااقول ان حالنا اليوم حسن بل هو بالنسبة للعصر لايقل سوءا عن تلك العصور الغابرة ....لكن مصر دولة لها مميزات خاصة وان شعبها حى سوف تنهض وتكسر الاغلال ان شاء الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> لكن مصر دولة لها مميزات خاصة وان شعبها حى سوف تنهض وتكسر الاغلال ان شاء الله*




*أكيد القيود ديت هشة وغير متينه
ولما الشعب الأول يقدر يكسر القيود 
حوالين كل مقر إنتخابى
يبقى بعدها يقدر يكسر القيود 
اللى مكبله إيديه*

*وحلوه قوووى
مميزات خاصة 
ديت
ممكن أعرف
بعض هذه 
المميزات الخاصة
**
*

----------


## mohameddessouki

> *أكيد القيود ديت هشة وغير متينه*
> *ولما الشعب الأول يقدر يكسر القيود* 
> *حوالين كل مقر إنتخابى*
> *يبقى بعدها يقدر يكسر القيود* 
> *اللى مكبله إيديه* 
> *وحلوه قوووى*
> *مميزات خاصة* 
> *ديت*
> *ممكن أعرف*
> ...


من هذه المميزات ان مصر فيها ناس زى حضرتك دكتوراه فى الهندسة  شرفوها فى مجال العمل ....بيحبوها وبيغيروا عليها.......بينقدوها بقسوة ليس كرها ولكنه غيرة على مكانتها وعظمتها......عاوزينها فى السماء مش فى الوحل.....فبلد فيها هذه الناس فهى تمتلك ميزة من ضمن ميزات اخرى سوف تجعلها تقوم من كبوتها ان شاء الله

----------


## mohamed64

مصر دائما دولة عظمى فى كل العصور

----------


## القاضى الكبير

*ليس فى زمن الحزب الوطنى ، زمن نواب  يطلبون ان يضرب الشعب بالرصاص* 

*زمن يسيطر  فيه  الخارجون على القانون  على مقاليد الامور * 

*زمن  ضاعت  فيه كل القيم  والاصالة  والعراقة  والاخلاق  والحياء  والدين ، وانتشر  الظلم  والفساد  فى كل  مكان* 

*زمن تسيطر  فيه  امريكا واسرائيل  على  قراراتنا ، زمن الانطواء  والعزلة  والكبوة ، وكل المعوقات* 

*لا نملك  اية  مقومات  لكى  نعيش  احرارا  مثل  باقى  الشعوب  ، فكيف  نكون  قوة عظمى  ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## fm_337

*رأيى أنا أن مصر دولة عظمى من آلاف السنين

وليس فرض أن الغرب هم الذين يحكمون علينا إذا كنا دولة عظمى أو لا

ولكن نحن بأيدينا أن نعيد حضارة بلدنا الحبيبة مصر

وأعيد القول ثانية أننا دولة عظمى وأغنياء بثرواتنا الطبيعية 

ومن ينكر ذلك فإنه آثم قلبه

يكفينا فخرًا أن الله جل شأنه كرمنا فى أعظم معجزة بعالم الجن والإنس (القرآن الكريم) خمس مرات

فكيف لا يعترفوا بأن مصر دولة عظمى وممكن تكون أعظم من دول الغرب .

أسأل الله أن يحمينا ويحمى الأمة العربية من كل غاصب وحقود.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي ابن مصر .. أظنك قرأت لي تلك الكلمات في موضوع أستاذ سيد عن قضية منابع النيل وربما كانت هي ما دفعك لاستبيان اراء الناس حول امكانية أن تصبح مصر عظمى كما كانت في الكثير من الأوقات.



> صدقوني المسألة بسيطة جداً لاعادة نفوذنا العالمي والاستراتيجي في المنطقة .. كيف نستصعبه رغم أننا ملكنا تلك المقادير من قبل والمفترض أننا نعي كيف وصلنا اليها .. التعليم هو المفتاح .. في وقت ما كان كثير من الزعماء العرب والأفارقة اما درسوا دراسات أكاديمية أو أزهرية أو عسكرية في مصر .. ذلك جعل لنا أكثر من مصري يحكم دولة غير مصرية.
> أين جامعة القاهرة والأزهر والمؤسسات العسكرية وشركة النصر التابعة للهيئة العربية للتصنيع؟ 
> لو عدنا لتلك الاستراتيجية القديمة لتغير وضعنا ومكانتنا بين الدول كثيراً.


مصر قوتها بتجميع العرب والأفارقة من حولها .. بتجميع دول العالم الثالث .. أما لو ظلت وحدها فهي أضعف بكثير اقتصادياً وعسكرياً ومادياً للهيمنة على الغير دون رضاه.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *رأيى أنا أن مصر دولة عظمى من آلاف السنين
> 
> وليس فرض أن الغرب هم الذين يحكمون علينا إذا كنا دولة عظمى أو لا
> 
> ولكن نحن بأيدينا أن نعيد حضارة بلدنا الحبيبة مصر
> 
> وأعيد القول ثانية أننا دولة عظمى وأغنياء بثرواتنا الطبيعية 
> 
> ومن ينكر ذلك فإنه آثم قلبه
> ...


دولة عظمى بالعافية يعني؟
واللي ينكر آثم قلبه! .. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!
كلام ايه ده؟
بلاش تبقوا عاطفيين بالشكل ده .. دولة عظمى بأمارة ايه؟
بأمارة جبال الزبالة؟ .. بأمارة التوك توك والبطالة وال3 مليار المنهوبين من البنوك؟ بأمارة المبيدات المسرطنة ولا أكياس الدم الفاسدة ولا شراء البراءة بالفلوس؟ بأمارة أحكام قضائية الحكومة مش بتحترمها ومش بتنفذها؟ بأمارة فدادين الدولة اللي بتروح ببلاش لأصحاب الريس والمسئولين؟ بأمارة مواطنينا اللي بيتعذبوا من خلق الله وفي كل حته في العالم ومحدش بيسأل عنهم؟
بأمارة صفر المونديال ولا بأمارة ضربة قفا دول منابع النيل ولا بأمارة عقوبة الفيفا ولا بأمارة تصاعد كراهية الفلسطينيين لنا وضربهم لجنودنا بالرصاص نتاج لسياسات خاطئة من الحكومة؟ ولا بأمارة تصاعد كراهية العرب واللي بفضله اصبحت مصر مادة للاستهلاك والشتيمة والسباب في كل محطة عربية؟ ولا بأمارة جنودنا اللي قتلتهم اسرائيل على الحدود ومتحركناش؟ ولا بأمارة سياسة النعامة اللي بتخبي راسها في الأرض؟ .. بأمارة موقفنا من فلسطين اللي تراجع بكتير وسبقته بلاد زي ايران وتركيا؟
هاتي أمارة واحدة على اننا دولة عظمى في المنطقة وأرجوكي متقوليش اتذكرنا في القرآن!!!!!!
فوقوا حرام عليكم من الغيبوبة اللي انتوا فيها دي خلونا نلحق نصحح أي حاجة قبل ما نغرق!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> من هذه المميزات ان مصر فيها ناس زى حضرتك دكتوراه فى الهندسة  شرفوها فى مجال العمل ....بيحبوها وبيغيروا عليها.......بينقدوها بقسوة ليس كرها ولكنه غيرة على مكانتها وعظمتها......عاوزينها فى السماء مش فى الوحل.....فبلد فيها هذه الناس فهى تمتلك ميزة من ضمن ميزات اخرى سوف تجعلها تقوم من كبوتها ان شاء الله




ولكن للأسف اليد الواحدة لا يسمع تصفيقها وهاهى بوادر فشل رياح التغيير الناعمة والهادئة التى هبت على مصر من ناحية النمسا توشك أن تنهار بحجة غياب وسفر حامل رايتها الدكتور البرادعى وهذا أكد نظريتى أن مصر محتاجة قائدا وطنيا مدنيا لقيادة التغيير الغير ناعم والغير هادئ 

تغيير من نوع يماثل تغيير فيديل كاسترو فى كوبا ولكن للأسف طوبوغرافية مصر لا تماثل طوبوغرافية  كوبا 

ولكن بداية التغيير العاصف الذى يصلح لمصر هو مسيرة الملايين فى الصحارى القريبة من كل مدينة وكل قرية فى توقيت واحد وبغير هذا الحل الجذرى - وكونه جذريا لأنه تغيير بأيدينا وليس بأيدى الآخرين - فلتنسى مصر تماما أنها ستقوم من كبوتها هذه التى طالت وباخت وشاطت !

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*ربما في بعض الاوقات يحتاج الانسان الي عرض سؤال ويستمع الي الاجابات المختلفه 
ربما تثبت له الاجابات صحه وجهه نظره او ربما خطئها او ربما تعديلها 
لذا اشكر جزيلا حتي الان كل الاخوه الكرام الذين ادلو بدلوهم في الموضوع 
وربما لم اتدخل لاني حقا استمتع بمداخلات الاستاذ محمد دسوقي 
ودكتور جمال والاخ الفاضل الادهم والقاضي الكبير ...واخرين ايضا ...
دمتم جميعا بكل الخير 
*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*



			
				أخي ابن مصر .. أظنك قرأت لي تلك الكلمات في موضوع أستاذ سيد عن قضية منابع النيل وربما كانت هي ما دفعك لاستبيان اراء الناس حول امكانية أن تصبح مصر عظمى كما كانت في الكثير من الأوقات.
			
		


في الحقيقه يابن رشد لم اقراها قبل اللحظه ...وربما الان قراتها بعد عرضك لها هنا 
وبصرف النظر عن مدي صحتها او عدمها من وجهه نظري حولها 
فهي لم تكن ابدا دافعا لاستبيان اقوم به  لانه ربما فاتك ايضا تاريخ كلا من مشاركتك ..وعرض الموضوع 
لان الموضوع يسبق بكثير  تاريخ مشاركتك التي تتحدث عنها ويسبق ايضا موضوع الاستاذ سيد ..باكمله .. 
والفارق بين الموضوعين ..ربما اكثر من عشره ايام ..او اقل قليلا ...

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يا عزيزي .. لو كنت علقت على الرأي وناقشته بدلاً من التأكيد على عدم ارتباط الرد والموضوع في كل هذه السطور لكان ذلك أفضل .. "لا لم يكن لكلا الأمرين ارتباط" تكفيني جداً .. أشهد الله أني لم أقصد مضايقتك .. فقط كنت أسأل.
دمت بخير.

----------


## الأدهم

> اخى الكريم.....هناك امور لاتقاس بالمعايير الرياضية اى واحد زائد واحد تساوى اثنين ولايمكن ان تزيد عن الواحد ولايمكن ان تنقص ولكن لو رجعنا للتاريخ سوف نجد مصر مرت باوضاع اشد سوءا مما نحن فيه الان فى وقت لم يكن فيه وسائل اتصال بالعالم مثل القنوات الفضائية والانتر نت...الخ ظهر ذلك فى عصر الاستعمار الهكسوسى وظلت مصر تقاوم مئات السنين وقبل الحملة الفرنسية حيث كان المشاهد من بعيد يظن مصر جثة هامدة وكان الجوع شديد والقحط اشد وكان المصريون يأكلون الجثث وايام الملك فاروق حيث انشر الجهل والحفاء والجوع وعقب نكسة 1967 الا انك تفاجاء بان هذا الذى يرقد يخرج ماردا ويطيح بمن حولة وبالظروف التى تحيط به.....لاتظن اننا فى وضع اسواء من تلك الايام الحالكة السواد فى تاريخ مصر لكننى ايضا لااقول ان حالنا اليوم حسن بل هو بالنسبة للعصر لايقل سوءا عن تلك العصور الغابرة ....لكن مصر دولة لها مميزات خاصة وان شعبها حى سوف تنهض وتكسر الاغلال ان شاء الله


 النهاردة 5 يونيو .. وفى 67 .. من بعد أيام .. من تلك الهزيمة .. بدأ بناء جديد ظل حتى 73 .. الأن نحن وعلى مدى الخمس وثلاثون عاما تقريبا .. لم نضع طوبة فوق أخرى .. نرى الطوب والمهندس والمقاول والمعدات والأرض ولا نرى بناءا .. وعندما يفتتحون لنا مشروعا فى الصباح .. يدعونا لسرادق العزاء فيه بالمساء .. ياأخى الفاضل التاريخ لايحمل لى معالجة لهذا القدر من الفساد والترهل .. التركيبة المصرية مهما هدأنا من روعاتنا .. أصابها التلف التام .. ماعاد لها إلا أن تظل تابعة .. ولاسبيل لإصلاحها بغير مصلح زعيم مفترى دكتاتور يحسن فك وتركيب البشر .. لازم الولاد يستقبلوا فى الطابور صباحا بالخرزانة .. لغاية مايتعلموا الاحترام .. بعدين شيل الخرزانة .. لازم النظام برمته يسكن سجون مصر المحروسة .. والحساب بمنتهى القسوة يكون .. وعلى الملأ .. حتكون عالجت كتير فى نفوس المصريين المشوهون .. تقدر وقتها تخبرهم .. أن هكذا سيكون مصير الفاسد .. وقتها قول بس .. فى 24 ساعة عايز مصر بتبرق .. حتلاقى القاهرة كما فى 1936 .. ودى

----------


## mohameddessouki

> النهاردة 5 يونيو .. وفى 67 .. من بعد أيام .. من تلك الهزيمة .. بدأ بناء جديد ظل حتى 73 .. الأن نحن وعلى مدى الخمس وثلاثون عاما تقريبا .. لم نضع طوبة فوق أخرى .. نرى الطوب والمهندس والمقاول والمعدات والأرض ولا نرى بناءا .. وعندما يفتتحون لنا مشروعا فى الصباح .. يدعونا لسرادق العزاء فيه بالمساء .. ياأخى الفاضل التاريخ لايحمل لى معالجة لهذا القدر من الفساد والترهل .. التركيبة المصرية مهما هدأنا من روعاتنا .. أصابها التلف التام .. ماعاد لها إلا أن تظل تابعة .. ولاسبيل لإصلاحها بغير مصلح زعيم مفترى دكتاتور يحسن فك وتركيب البشر .. لازم الولاد يستقبلوا فى الطابور صباحا بالخرزانة .. لغاية مايتعلموا الاحترام .. بعدين شيل الخرزانة .. لازم النظام برمته يسكن سجون مصر المحروسة .. والحساب بمنتهى القسوة يكون .. وعلى الملأ .. حتكون عالجت كتير فى نفوس المصريين المشوهون .. تقدر وقتها تخبرهم .. أن هكذا سيكون مصير الفاسد .. وقتها قول بس .. فى 24 ساعة عايز مصر بتبرق .. حتلاقى القاهرة كما فى 1936 .. ودى


علشان اطمن قلبك... هذا الشعب الذى يراه البعض جثه هامدة او نخر فيه السوس هذا الشعب اخرج له رجلا ملهما يقودة الى اى مشروع قومى ثم انظر ما يفعل سوف يفعل الاعاجيب.....هذا الشعب تحت قيادة رجال لهم موهبة القيادة بنوا الاهرامات.... وبنوا اساطيل حاربت من الاناضول وحتى عدن ومن البحر المتوسط الى اوغندا....هذا الشعب الذى وقف وراء قيادة ته فى تاميم القناة وبنى السد العالى اكبر  انشاءات الرى فى العالم.......هذا الشعب امنكسر فى 67 هو الذى اثبت لاسرائيل طوال حرب الاستنزاف(ثلاث سنوات ) انه حى واضطر اسرائيل لان تطلب وقف اطلاق النار لاول مرة..... وهو الشعب الذى ابتكر اساليب عسكرية  فى 73 لم تكن موجودة فى الفكر العسكرى العالمى من قبل........لا تيأس من حال الشعب فهو الرماد الذى من تحته نار تتأجج......تحياتى لشخصك الكريم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ولاسبيل لإصلاحها بغير مصلح زعيم مفترى دكتاتور يحسن فك وتركيب البشر .. لازم الولاد يستقبلوا فى الطابور صباحا بالخرزانة .. لغاية مايتعلموا الاحترام .. بعدين شيل الخرزانة .. لازم النظام برمته يسكن سجون مصر المحروسة .. والحساب بمنتهى القسوة يكون .. وعلى الملأ .. حتكون عالجت كتير فى نفوس المصريين المشوهون .. تقدر وقتها تخبرهم .. أن هكذا سيكون مصير الفاسد .. وقتها قول بس .. فى 24 ساعة عايز مصر بتبرق .. حتلاقى القاهرة كما فى 1936 .. ودى


الأدهم مرة أخرى

كانت المرة الأولى بخصوص عدم رضائه عن البرادعى
وهذا كان عنوان ردى عليه 

 * زعيم صناعة شعب مصر*
 




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأدهم                      
> 
>  الناس محتاجة زعيم
> مش واحد تعمله زعيم





 
منطق غريب وعفى عليه الزمن


الناس محتاجة زعيم

  مش واحد تعمله زعيم

فات وولى وأنتهى  زمن  الأنبياء
كما  فات وولى وأنتهى زمن الزعماء الجاهزين
فى زمننا هذا
الناس عاوزه حاكم عاقل ورشيد
والأهم ميكونشى عسكرى 
خلاص زهقنا حكام عسكر
ولواءات عسكر فى كل مكان إن كان
منطق غريب وعفى عليه الزمن


الناس محتاجة زعيم

  مش واحد تعمله زعيم

لو مفيش زعيم جاهز تعمل إييه الناس ديت
تحط إيديها على خدها وتندب حظها
وتمد إيديها وتشحت وتقول عاوزين زعيم
بس يكون خريج الجامعة الأمريكية
ويا ريت يكون أبوه طيار سابق
ويكون حكم مصر أقلها 3 عقود من الزمن
زعيم لله يا محسنين
منطق غريب وعفى عليه الزمن


الناس محتاجة زعيم

  مش واحد تعمله زعيم

وياترى الزعيم الجاهز ده 
مقاسه لارج ولا إكس لارج
وماله يا أخويا يا أدهم
لما الناس تعمل زعيم
ده حيبقى زعيم منها وعليها
ويعيش بينها ووسطها
مش زى ناس عايشه فى الشرم على طول
وحاطه بينها وبين شعبها أسفين بيسموه أمن الدوله
وهو فى الحقيقة هو أمنه هو وطوارئه هو
وحزبه هو وحكومته هو
منطق غريب وعفى عليه الزمن


الناس محتاجة زعيم

  مش واحد تعمله زعيم

مره من نفس الشعب يعمل حاجة
على الأقل حيبقى الزعيم ده
مكتوب عليه





ولا أنت يا أدهم عاوز زعيم
يكون 



والآن أراه
يطالب 



> ولاسبيل لإصلاحها بغير مصلح زعيم مفترى دكتاتور يحسن فك وتركيب البشر



بزعيم مفترى ديكتاتورى
والأكادة بيستشهد
بـــ 




> . وقتها قول بس .. فى 24 ساعة عايز مصر بتبرق .. حتلاقى القاهرة  كما فى 1936 .. ودى



القاهرة 1936
وسؤالى للسيد أدهم
هل أنت مثلا مثلا من مواليد 1919
ولا 1926
إييه اللى أنت تعرفه عن القاهرة 1936
كان بيحكم مصر فى الوقت ده
أكيد الديكتاتور والمفترى عبد الناصر
وأنا معرفشى
ولا يمكن يكون مبارك وأسرته
هما كانوا الحكام
وأنا برضك معرفشى
يا أدهم أفندى
ماليزيا إتقدمت بالقانون 
ومش بالحاكم الديكتاتور المفترى
مصر 1936 
كانوا فيها دستور وماكانشى فيها مهلبية
مصر 1936 
كان فيها أحزاب سياسية
وماكانشى فيها الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى
متربع على العرش لوحده بالتزوير والبلطجة



مصر1936

كانوا فيها باشوات وبكوات بحق وحقيقى
مش باشوات من عينة أمين الشرطة وأنت طالع

مصر1936
ماكانشى فيها 50% عمال وفلاحين

مصر 1936
ماكانشى فيها أحمد عز
لكن كان فيها طلعت حرب باشا


وصحيح إسرائيل مفترية على جيرانها 
ولكن مش مفترية على شعبها
وعلشان كده هى دولة متقدمة ومش متخلفة
زى 
مصر 2010

يا سيد أدهم 1936

----------


## الأدهم

> علشان اطمن قلبك... هذا الشعب الذى يراه البعض جثه هامدة او نخر فيه السوس هذا الشعب اخرج له رجلا ملهما يقودة الى اى مشروع قومى ثم انظر ما يفعل سوف يفعل الاعاجيب.....هذا الشعب تحت قيادة رجال لهم موهبة القيادة بنوا الاهرامات.... وبنوا اساطيل حاربت من الاناضول وحتى عدن ومن البحر المتوسط الى اوغندا....هذا الشعب الذى وقف وراء قيادة ته فى تاميم القناة وبنى السد العالى اكبر  انشاءات الرى فى العالم.......هذا الشعب امنكسر فى 67 هو الذى اثبت لاسرائيل طوال حرب الاستنزاف(ثلاث سنوات ) انه حى واضطر اسرائيل لان تطلب وقف اطلاق النار لاول مرة..... وهو الشعب الذى ابتكر اساليب عسكرية  فى 73 لم تكن موجودة فى الفكر العسكرى العالمى من قبل........لا تيأس من حال الشعب فهو الرماد الذى من تحته نار تتأجج......تحياتى لشخصك الكريم


 سيدى .. هل الخلاف فيما نعرض له هنا .. حول معدن هذا الشعب ؟ 
ياأخى الكريم ذكرت لك أنه بعد أيام من النكسة بدأ العمل لـ 73 
قيادة وشعب برغم ما تملك الكثيرين من يأس لهول الصدمة 
اليوم نحن أمام حالة عفن وفساد أحاط بكل شئ 
فاق كل مامرت به مصر مجتمعا .. لأنه صار جامعة دولية
منابع الفساد مختلطة !! هل تضربها من الخارج أم من الداخل ؟
ياسيدى
لكل منا رؤاه
مع كل التقدير لكل رأى
هناك قضايا لاصلاح لحلها بغير النسف
لاتصدق الشبعان حين يتحدث عن الجائع
لكن .. إستمع للجائع ومطلبه .. وعلى الشبعان فقط الامداد

----------


## الأدهم

> الأدهم مرة أخرى
> نعم .. وبكل ود 
> كانت المرة الأولى بخصوص عدم رضائه عن البرادعى
> مهلا مهلا .. الأدهم ماسجل أنه غير راض عن البرادعى .. فهذا الذى يحدث ليس هو البرادعى .. البرادعى راجل زى البافته البيضاء وصفحته بيضاء ولاغبار عليه مطلقا .. ماشى ؟ دى حقيقة .. والتغيير اللى لبستوه التاج بتاعه .. مش مطلبه هو ولا فكرته هو ولا حتى كان يشغل باله وقت ماكان بيشغل بال أصغر طالب أو عامل فى مصر .. وقوى ورموز وجمعيات وطنية مختلفة نادت به من زمن .. لكن عشان  قماشتنا مهلهلة والنسيج تايوانى والمصالح الشخصية هى الغالبة والوطنية بقت سبوبة فى مصر .. ماينفعش أبدا يحصل تضامن بالمعنى الدقيق .. لأن المصالح الخاصة متضاربة .. وعشان يقفوا كلهم على سلم واحد فى يوم واحد تحت راية واحدة .. لازم لهم واحد أبيض .. لاعنده راية ولاله لون ولاطعم ولارائحة ( سياسية ) .. من هنا جاءت فكرة الالتفاف الآمن .. لكنه صدقنى هششششششش .. مافيش رابط .. و لو مشى البرادعى بس مشوار صغير وغاب شويتين الناس دى كلها مش حتلاقى بينها كلام ينقال .. دى هى الصورة .. لما يشوف حلمة ودنه البرادعى وألف برادعى ماحيعرف من تانى يوم يخلق حوار ثابت بين القوى المختلفة فى مصر .. كل ده يعنى هزال فى مواجهة نظام لايعتمد إلا على ضعف خصومه .. ولا يفعل غير إضعافهم .. يعنى الجمعية مخلوقة مبتسرة يلزمها حضانة ومش حتلاقى غير النظام يحتضنها ويكمل بيها الديكور ولاعزاء للمؤرخين .. الموضوع مش أكثر من سطر فى تاريخ المحروسة الحزينة .
> 
> وهذا كان عنوان ردى عليه 
> 
>  * زعيم صناعة شعب مصر*
>  
> ...


تحليل شيق لمفاهيم إفتراضية أراك لجأت لها لتقول أشياء أنت راغب لأن تقولها .. زخم المعلومات يكون له كثيرا أثرا سيئا على حاملها .. سيما وروح التعالى فى الشرح والتوضيح تكون غالبة .. فيكون هذا مجتمعا حائلا بين المرء وفهمه أو لإستيعابه لمن هم أمامه .. ومع ذلك .. ياسيدى الكريم .. مصر 36 أعنى بها كما المثال الذى ذكرته ( النظافة ) فى شوارع القاهرة مثلا ياسيدى بالأفلام الابيض واسود .. والزعيم الذى إفترضته بالمعانى الدكتاتورية والقاسية ماكانت غير إشارة للشدة والقوة مقابل الترهل والميوعة التى عليها حال البلد الأن .. ولا أدرى من أين جئتنا بالعسكر و و و و .. ألا يمكن أن يكون الحزم من غير العسكريين ؟ وهل الحاكم الرشيد يعنى أن صوته لايسمع تحت ذقنه ؟ تلك الأمور أنا لم ولن أعرض لها .. أنا أنشد نظام شديد قوى .. لأن الاحباط القادم لهذا الشعب سيودى به للحضيض .. أنا مش عايز نحط ايدينا على خدنا .. لكن عايز لما نختار نهتم جدا  .. مش أهو راجل والسلام يقعد فى الكوشة !! .. مرة أخرى للتأكيد .. المصيبة فى القوى الوطنية المختلفة .. طيب بس هاتو كتاب قولوا ده الدستور اللى اتفقنا عليه وكلنا وراء هذا الرجل لتطبيق الدستور ده والمرحلة سنتان وتجرى على اساسة انتخابات .. عارف .. والله ماحيحصل .. سعادتك شايف بقى نقضيها نضال على غرار الخلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية .. قضيها .. لكن ماتآخذنيش .. ده لانضال ولاتنوير ولا إصلاح ولا تغيير ولا حتى تسالى .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ولا أدرى من أين جئتنا بالعسكر و و و و ..



حقا أنت لا تدري أشياء كثيرة

أليس هؤلاء هم العسكر الذين حكموا مصر منذ المشئوم  إنقلاب 23 يوليو 1952




وأنسي محمد نجيب ملحقشي يحكم وأنقلب عليه عبد الناصر









> لكن ماتآخذنيش .. ده لانضال ولاتنوير ولا  إصلاح ولا تغيير ولا حتى تسالى



ده مجرد كشري بالتقلية من عندأبو طارق

بصحيح أنت صعبان عليا فأنت واحد من أتنين 
الأول: 
مجرد موالى للحزب الوطنى تريد بث روح الإستسلام واليأس فى الشعب المصرى
الثانى:
مجرد مصري مكتئب ككثير من المصريين المصابين بالإكتئاب لا تعلم  أن  طريق التغيير طريق طويل جدا يبدأ بمجرد خطوة إلي الأمام  وليست للخلف فكثير من الدول كنت محتلة إحتلالا أجنبيا (خارجيا) ونالت إستقلالها بعد كفاح طويل وأنت محتل إحتلالا محليا (داخليا) وليس أمامك إلا الكفاح ضد هذا المحتل  المحلي (أشد أنواع الإحتلال كافة من  أعراضه الإكتئاب المؤدي للإنتحار) وأنصحك بزيارة المواقع التالية:

*  نعم أنا أستطيع .... Yes I can...الموضوع المميز  إبريل 2010* 

 						  								 					نعم أنا أستطيع .... ولكن هل أنت أيضا تستطيع   ؟!    أنتظروا التفاصيل والتى ستأتى تباعا  ولكن بعد أعرف ردود أفعالكم  تجاه هذا  الموضوع !    فين إحنا من المانيا واليابان    نعم أنا أستطيع .... فالنخفف أزمة المرور فى القاهرة
 					 												 						Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 01-03-2010 08:38 PM 						 						 							




جمال الشربينى


http://www.sharekeg.com/Main_Candidates.php

----------


## الأدهم

> ولا أدرى من أين جئتنا بالعسكر و و و و ..


هذه العبارة قصدت بها أننى لم يرد فى كلامى شيئا عن العسكر ولا أىٍ مما ذكرت هنا !!
لكنك تتقن الترحال بنا دوما لهنااااااك حيث عالم الطرابيش بلا أدنى جدوى .. والعجيب أنك تستخدمه دوما قياس معرفى !! هل حقا تعتبر هذا المعيار يصلح للإستنارة اليوم ؟ والله لو صح ذلك .. ماعشنا وعاشت مصر تلك المساخر التى تكتب حروفها من دماء الأبرياء المكتئبين .. الذين لايعلمون علم العلماء المهرولون بصورهم بغية حب الظهور وبالمرة التغيير .



> حقا أنت لا تدري أشياء كثيرة
> ومن أين لى دراية بمثل تلك معلومات ؟؟؟؟ 
> ألم أذكر لك عما يفعله زخم المعلومات بالنفس التى تعانى من الإستعلاء ؟
> الحمد لله الذى عافانا من مثل تلك .
> 
> أليس هؤلاء هم العسكر الذين حكموا مصر منذ المشئوم  إنقلاب 23 يوليو 1952
> 
> 
> 
> ...


راجع كده الصورة جيدا وفكر ولو قليل فى أمر هذا الفكر الذى تهرولون فى معيته .. أليس هذا هو فكر الخاطبة ؟ .. صور فوتوغرافية .. ومطلوب ننقى منها .. وبعدين ننقى .. واللى ننقيه يرفض !! هههههه فنتاقله بالدهب !! أى المساخر تلك ؟ متى نحترم حتى القيمة فيما ندعو له ؟ هى الحكاية بدل وكرافتات وبوظات ؟ .. والله العظيم تلاته يارجل أنها النرجسية التى أصابتكم .. حلم الرياسة والمريسة .. وبكل أسف .. أساء البرادعى لنفسه حين ترك نفسه لغوغاء يتلاعبون حبا فى الظهور .. وأساء كل من إقترب منه لرمز كان من الممكن أن يكون هو الأفضل فعلا .. ولكن فى عرض غير .. جمعية كهذه تحشد صور فوتوغرافية    تخيل .. صور .. لأشخاص .. ومطلوب من الناس أن تختار بينهم .. أقبل منك أى شئ .. غير إنك تفترض أنى حزبى .. فبعدى لم أصل لتلك الوضاعة .
كفاح احتلال ايه ياهووووووه ماتنزل وشيل الشمامين والسماسرة وتجار الأعضاء ورجال الغسيل والحرق و و و أعدلك ولآ عارف بلدك بقت عاملة إزاى ؟ .. أنا شايف إن الأشرف جلبية بيضاء وسبحة وعالحسين .. لحااااااد مايظهر رجالة بجد .. مالهمش فى اللى بيحصل النهاردة ده .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنا شايف إن الأشرف جلبية بيضاء وسبحة وعالحسين .. لحااااااد مايظهر رجالة بجد .. مالهمش فى اللى بيحصل النهاردة ده .


أحمدك يا رب أخيرا يا حضرة الشيخ الأدهم وجدت بنفسك الحل الجذرى لمشكلة إكتئابك المزمنه وحتوحشنا يا حضرة الشيخ الأدهم ونتمنى أن نراك فى القريب العاجل بإذن الله عافيا متعافيا مما أنت فيه من كرب وإكتئاب.. 
أما من ناحيتى فأنا عملت اللى عليا وسمدت تربة مصر بسماد عضوى صناعة مصرية فاخرة سيعجل من نمو رجالة مصر بإذن الله تعالى !

----------


## atef1963

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة 
سوف تبقى مصر حتى يوم الدين 
أما مايحدث فى مصر فهذا طبيعى طول مافى ناس ماسكة مناصب فى الدولة كل همها نفسها و عائلاتها فقط و لايوجد فى فكرة غير نفسة قبل أنتخابه يوعد و عندما يجلس على الكرسى ينسى كل الوعد حتى أذا رغب أحد أن يطلب منه طلب يقولون غير موجود مش فاضى الباشا هو الباشا كان الأول فاضى لما كان بيلف على الناس ويمشى وسطيهم و بعد كده الناس دول أصبحوا زبالة . 
طول مافى ناس بهذا الشكل داخل مصر قول يارحمان يارحيم على هذا الشعب المطحون ليل مع نهار . 
لكن فى النهاية ممكن تكون مصر أعظم دوله ليه لأ 
كل شئ ممكن - الله موجود و هو فوق كل شئ و فوق كل ظالم و مفترى و ربنا يأخذ كل ظالم من هذه البلد و عمار يامصر يأم الدنيا  وخلاص الواحد تعب من كل ألى بيحصل و الستار موجود حى لا يموت أبدا" و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أنا شايف إن الأشرف جلبية بيضاء وسبحة وعالحسين .. لحااااااد مايظهر رجالة بجد .. مالهمش فى اللى بيحصل النهاردة ده .





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة 
> سوف تبقى مصر حتى يوم الدين 
> أما مايحدث فى مصر فهذا طبيعى طول مافى ناس ماسكة مناصب فى الدولة كل همها نفسها و عائلاتها فقط و لايوجد فى فكرة غير نفسة قبل أنتخابه يوعد و عندما يجلس على الكرسى ينسى كل الوعد حتى أذا رغب أحد أن يطلب منه طلب يقولون غير موجود مش فاضى الباشا هو الباشا كان الأول فاضى لما كان بيلف على الناس ويمشى وسطيهم و بعد كده الناس دول أصبحوا زبالة . 
> طول مافى ناس بهذا الشكل داخل مصر قول يارحمان يارحيم على هذا الشعب المطحون ليل مع نهار . 
> لكن فى النهاية ممكن تكون مصر أعظم دوله ليه لأ 
> كل شئ ممكن - الله موجود و هو فوق كل شئ و فوق كل ظالم و مفترى و ربنا يأخذ كل ظالم من هذه البلد و عمار يامصر يأم الدنيا وخلاص الواحد تعب من كل ألى بيحصل و الستار موجود حى لا يموت أبدا" و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .


 
*أحمدك يارب سمادى جاب نتيجة بسرعة وخيب ظن الشيخ الأدهم اللى أكتئب ولبس جلابية بيضه وسبحة وعالحسين وراح قعد لحااااااد مايظهر رجالة بجد وأهو راجل بجد شهم وجدع هل علينا من الأقصر فى أول مشاركة ليه* *فى المنتدى بيقول أنه تعب من كل اللى بيحصل وهات إيديك فى إيدينا نغير سوا مصر علشان فى يوم من الأيام تبقى دولة عظمى بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى !*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
سامح الله سيرفر المنتدي حرمني حقا من المتابعه الفوريه للردود في الموضوع 
وساحوال قدر مااستطيع الرد علي المشاركات السابقه فسامحوني ان تصور احد اني تجاهلته 
لاني انا من احتاج الي ارائكم وليس ابدا العكس ..*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.أبو المكارم
					

هناك خطان أحمران, إذا أردت أن تخسر علاقتك بالآخرين فادخل إليهما:
الأول: كيف نقيم حضارة: أي كيف نتغير لكي نصبح قادرين على أن نكون بناة حضارة.
والتغير سيكون في النفوس والواقع وكل شيء.
الثاني: كيف نوقن أننا على حق وأننا سنكون من أهل الجنة وليس من أهل النار؟.
وهذا الأمر يعني أن نضع كل المعتقدات والمفاهيم على ميزان صحيح للحكم عليه.
أي أن الأمرين يرتبطان بالفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة, فلاح الأمة ونهضتها وتحضرها, وفلاح الشخص ونجاته من النار يوم القيامة, وكلاهما من المحظورات التي يجب على كل عاقل أن يبتعد عنهما لكي لا يصبح منبوذاً من الآخرين.
أما أجمل الأحاديث فهي عن الاستمتاع بالحضارة وتلبية الشهوات والملذات من طعام وشراب ونزهة واستعلاء بالمال والجسد والسلطة والنسب, وكذلك بتعظيم الموروث من الدين, وأننا بكل طوائفنا لا نقبل إلا ذلك, مسلمين ومسيحيين وغير ذلك.
سنكون دولة عظمى بشعب عظيم, كما أن تخلفنا بأيدينا فلن تكون النهضة بغيرنا, نحن حجر العثرة في طريق النهضة, ونحن الذين نرفض تبعات النهضةوالتحضر, نحن كأغلبية وليس كأفراد لا تكاد تجد في كل مائة واحد منهم. 


السلام عليكم د. ابو المكارم 
لاافهم مغزي حضرتك حول ماتقول بان الحديث حول صناعه الحضاره ..والحديث حول الجنه والنار انه يفسد علاقتنا بالاخرين 
ربما هذا موجود ..ولكن ليس بالصوره العامه التي طرحتها اخي الفاضل 
والا : 
مامعني وجود الاف في المساجد ..ويقراون القران ..ويسالون الله 
بالعكس ..هذه الامر بها الخير الي يوم الدين وهذا بنص حديث نبوي (( لايزال الخير في وفي امتي الي يوم الدين )) 
ومن المنطقي ان تجد الانسان دائما بحاجه الي معرفه حقيقه مايفعل وما يدور حوله ..لان هذه طبيعه الانسان السوي ..

اما عن صناعه الحضاره ..فاعتقد باننا لانريد شعب باكمله يصنع حضاره .. 
يكفينا فقط القله المؤمنه التي تستطيع التغيير ويشاء الله لهذه القله فقط ان تكلل جهودها الصادقه بالنجاح والسداد 
حقيقه يادكتور انا لم افهم جيدا ماتود ان تقول فاذا كان ردي غير مناسب فاالتمس منك التوضيح الاكثر 
لك خالص حياتي
لك خالص تحياتي*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *بسم ألله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته* 
> *
> فعلآ سؤال صعب جدآ ويحتاج تفكير قبل الرد ....... لكن رغم ذلك سؤال سهل فى نظرى انا المتواضعة ,,,,,
> ماذا فعلنا حتى نتقدم ونجعل بلدنا من الول المتقدمة فى النظافة والايمان بتطبيق القانون والنظام فى كل شئ ( ..........) .؟
> ماذا أعطينا مصر ماتستحق ؛؛؛؛؛
> هل أنا وانتم عندكم يقين أن مصر تستحق مايحدث فى هذا الزمن من شغب وفوضى فى كل شئ ؛؛؛؛؛؛
> يجب ان نقف ونسأل اذا أعطينا لمصر وماذا نطلب منه حتى نستطع أن تكون متقدما وتقدم لنا ما نريد ،،،،،،
> 
> ...


* 
اهلا بيك غريب الدار ومرحبا بك في المنتدي 
الحقيقه انك اصبت الحقيقه بعينها في ردك حين قلت ..تطبيق القانون 
نعم هذه هي النقطه الفيصيليه في حياه اي دوله 
وتجد في مصر من يقول لك ازمتنا في الضمير ...
مع ان هذا طبيعي اذا غاب العقاب ... سادت التجاوزات وخربت الذمم 
وتكون النتيجه فساد مستشري واصبح كيانا قائما بذاته له مايحيمه وينميه .. 

تحياتي*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأدهم
					

زيارة سريعة وجلسة واحدة مع رموز الحزب الوطنى كافى جدا أن نثق فى أننا فعلا دولة عظمى ..... أو ... عضمة 

مصر بقت هيكل عظمى لدولة 

عايزة لسة تتكسى دم ولحم ... بعد كده بقى ... الروح

أنا مش عارف الشجاعة دى منين والقدرة على توجيه السؤال ده منين ؟

هو محدش شايف اللى أنا شايفه فى مصر ؟


بالعكس اخي الادهم 
يمكن لما وجهت السؤال وجهته علنا ندري حقيقه انفسنا التي ممن الممكن ان تكون افضل من هذا بمراحل ولكننا غير مصدقين 
نحن غير مصدقين ان نكون دوله قادره لها سياده ومقدرات وراي يحترم 
رعم اننا نملك ...ورغم ماحباه الله لنا ... 
ولكن بسبب عدم ثقتنا بانفسنا هي ماتجعلنا كذلك .. 
ولا تركز عينيك علي الوضع الحالي ... 
انا انظر لبعيد ..يوم ان نختار مانريد .
.ستجد الاحلام والامال ليست ببعيد ... 

مودتي*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القاضى الكبير
					

ليس فى زمن الحزب الوطنى ، زمن نواب  يطلبون ان يضرب الشعب بالرصاص 

زمن يسيطر  فيه  الخارجون على القانون  على مقاليد الامور  

زمن  ضاعت  فيه كل القيم  والاصالة  والعراقة  والاخلاق  والحياء  والدين ، وانتشر  الظلم  والفساد  فى كل  مكان 

زمن تسيطر  فيه  امريكا واسرائيل  على  قراراتنا ، زمن الانطواء  والعزلة  والكبوة ، وكل المعوقات 

لا نملك  اية  مقومات  لكى  نعيش  احرارا  مثل  باقى  الشعوب  ، فكيف  نكون  قوة عظمى  ؟؟؟؟؟


اختلف معك اخي الفاضل ( القاضي الكبير ) 
لااكثر مما قاله واسرده الاستاذ الفاضل محمد دسوقي ..
ان تركيا وماليزيا والمانيا وغيرهم ..كانو في حال اسوا منا بمراحل 
وهاهم الان لايسبقهم احد ..وننظر اليهم دوما علي انهم اصبحو في مكانه يصعب علي احد الوصول اليهم 
نحن مخطئون سيدي الكريم في احباطاتنا ... 

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *رأيى أنا أن مصر دولة عظمى من آلاف السنين
> 
> وليس فرض أن الغرب هم الذين يحكمون علينا إذا كنا دولة عظمى أو لا
> 
> ولكن نحن بأيدينا أن نعيد حضارة بلدنا الحبيبة مصر
> 
> وأعيد القول ثانية أننا دولة عظمى وأغنياء بثرواتنا الطبيعية 
> 
> ومن ينكر ذلك فإنه آثم قلبه
> ...


 *
اتفق معكي اختي الكريمه 
من يريد النهوض ....لايضيره من يعترضوه 
لانه لابد ان يوجد من يعترض قيام  او نهضه اي دوله 

تحياتي دائما
*

----------


## الأدهم

> *أحمدك يارب سمادى جاب نتيجة بسرعة وخيب ظن الشيخ الأدهم اللى أكتئب ولبس جلابية بيضه وسبحة وعالحسين وراح قعد لحااااااد مايظهر رجالة بجد وأهو راجل بجد شهم وجدع هل علينا من الأقصر فى أول مشاركة ليه* *فى المنتدى بيقول أنه تعب من كل اللى بيحصل وهات إيديك فى إيدينا نغير سوا مصر علشان فى يوم من الأيام تبقى دولة عظمى بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى !*


 نفس الطريقة 
بذات السماد 
وزى دى أيادى طيبة كتير ياما كانت بتتمد .. 
خدعوهم النبلاء الموجهون المفكرون العظماء العارفون العالمون .. 
جعلوا منهم حطب لدفئ الشتاء ومن دمائهم زخات تلطف الجو فى الصيف لهم .. 
هات ايدك فى ايدى .. ويروح الشباب التحرير يقف .. والعظماء يخلعوا .. 
ههههههههه ..  
دع الفضل لأهله .. فلافعل لسمادك ولا أثر .. 
من فى مصر  يجهل مابها ؟ من فى مصر يجهل العلاج ؟ .. 
حاول فقط أن تقرأ حتى الآراء بروية .. 
لاأطلب منك غير التأنى .. 
الناس كلها بتتحرك فى منطقة قدرية بحتة .. 
الكل يجمع على إن بلدنا غنية 
وفيها خير .. وعظيمة .. وحتكون أعظم .. وليه لأ .. ؟ ماهو ربنا قادر كريم .. !! 
وبعدين إستطراد .. بس أصلها فيها حرامية !! .. بس برده الأمل فى الله كبير .. 
أيون ..
الأمل فى الله كبير ..... إلخ .. 
.. طيب إحنا فى عرض ملمح واحد بس .. بصيص .. بقول إنكم مش زى اللى قبلكم .. 
واللى أصلا جايين من عبايتهم .. 
بس هو المدعوء ده النيو لوك .. 
كل الناس لاتملك إلا الآمال .. والتمنيات .. ولاغضاضة فى ذلك أبدا .. 
المأساة الحقيقية فى المتاجرة بتلك الآمال .. المأساة فى اللطمة .. الصدمة .. 
لما كل الأيادى التى إمتدت .. تئن وترتخى من إنتظاركم .. تمدوا إنتم بقى أياديكم الناعمة .. 
مهدو الطريق تحت أقدامك قبل أن تدعون الناس لتعبيد الطرق .. 
وأخيرا .. 
الجلوس فى الحسين للمكتئب أشرف من الإنصياع لفئة لاتدرى أصلا إلى أين هى ذاهبة .. 
وعظمة مصر والمصريين مانقلها التاريخ لنا إلا من خلال الصراعات والتحديات .. 
مش واحد مجعوص على جنبه ويقول هات ايدك بإيدى يابنى .. !!
خد بإيدى لما نقوم نغير .. 
ياراجل بلاغم .. 
دى بقت حاجة تفلق .

----------


## الأدهم

> *
> 
> بالعكس اخي الادهم 
> يمكن لما وجهت السؤال وجهته علنا ندري حقيقه انفسنا التي ممن الممكن ان تكون افضل من هذا بمراحل ولكننا غير مصدقين 
> نحن غير مصدقين ان نكون دوله قادره لها سياده ومقدرات وراي يحترم 
> رعم اننا نملك ...ورغم ماحباه الله لنا ... 
> ولكن بسبب عدم ثقتنا بانفسنا هي ماتجعلنا كذلك .. 
> ولا تركز عينيك علي الوضع الحالي ... 
> انا انظر لبعيد ..يوم ان نختار مانريد .
> ...


مع كامل تقديرى
لاخلاف مطلقا هنا
لكنه ظرف الزمان ..
أنا ساخط على المشهد بالكامل
مش كفاية حوالى أربعين سنة تحليلات
*؟*
*
أنت تنظر هناااااااك فى المستقبل
والمستقبل لايحمل لنا إلا الغيب ..
ولا يسمح لنا بغير الآمال والأحلام
*
الواقع مؤلم .. جدا مؤلم
يتطلب منا المواجهة وبقوة
بعدها .. ستجد نفسك منطلق
بل .. لاوقت لديك لتحلم .. بتفكر وتنفذ وفورا
صدقنى .. الذين إستسلموا للحالمون فقط ..
تم إستهلاكهم وإهلاكهم لحساب من أسموهم الصفوة
مدرج .. سلم .. بيسلموا التركة لبعض ..
عصمت السادات .. رشاد عثمان .. الزمزمى .. البرقوقى .. 
سيد مرعى .. عثمان أحمد عثمان .. الشاذلى .. أحمد عز
البرج عالى قوى .. وسلالمه كتير .. 
كن بخير
ودى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مع كامل تقديرى
> لاخلاف مطلقا هنا
> لكنه ظرف الزمان ..
> أنا *ساخط* على المشهد بالكامل
> مش كفاية حوالى أربعين سنة تحليلات
> *؟*
> *
> أنت تنظر هناااااااك فى *المستقبل*
> و*المستقبل* لايحمل لنا إلا الغيب ..
> ...


الأدهم
الأدهم ليس لديه أصدقاء حتى الآن 
الأدهم ساخط
الأدهم مكتئب
 الأدهم لا يعرف أن المستقبل قادم لا محالة
الأدهم يريد وهو جالس أن يأتى إليه المستقبل
 الأدهم كسول لا يريد أن يقابل المستقبل فى منتصف الطريق
الأدهم لا يعرف كيف فعلها اليهود 
الأدهم لا يعرف الفرق بين التفكير والتخطيط 
والأكيد العيب فى الأدهم
وأبدا العيب مش فى اليهود
الأدهم لا يعلم أن رحلة الألف ميل تبدأ بخطوة واحدة
الأدهم لا يعرف أن يد الله مع الجماعة

----------


## الأدهم

> الأدهم
> الأدهم ليس لديه أصدقاء حتى الآن 				
> الأدهم ساخط
> الأدهم مكتئب
> الأدهم يريد المستقبل أن يأتى إليه
> الأدهم لا يعرف أن المستقبل قادم لا محالة
> الأدهم كسول لا يريد أن يقابل المستقبل فى منتصف الطريق
> الأدهم لا يعرف كيف اليهود فعلوها
> والأكيد العيب فى الأدهم
> ...


ألا أيها المستقبل البعيد .. هلا إقتربت 
لتخبر من تاجر بك وادعى مجد 
بأنه كان سيفلح لو كان صدق 
*
ألا أيها المستقبل القريب .. 
أما من وسيلة لديك لفضحهم ؟ 
هؤلاء هم ديكور النظام الفاسد ..
هؤلاء هم جنوده الذين يفعلون فى خفاء
هؤلاء هم طابوره الخامس .. 
هؤلاء هم .. أنتم ..
ياخير عون لهم
يافعلة اليهود بزماننا 
منكم من يعلم
ومنكم من هو مساق
المدرسة التى أعدت مبارك وولده وعز وشاكلته
ذاتها هى من أعدت من سيقفون منكم فى الظاهر ضدهم
انكم تعملون وفق منهج ونسق خاااااص أعد بحرفية .. سابق التجهيز
بضاعتكم مشمومة .. سريعة العطب 
دوركم مفضوح .. مرضكم عضال
غدا لناظره قريب
فصبرا
لعلكم لاتكابرون آنها وتطلبون الصفح ممن دعوتوهم بعزم وهمة 
لتفسدوا جهدهم .. لتهلكون عزمهم
غدا 
لناظره
قريب
*
ليس صعبا بذل الجهود .. لكن الصعب أن تجنى ثمرة مجهودك .. 
تلك الثمرة التى تراها أمام عينيك مع أول خطوة تخطوها .. دون أوهام 
الذى يبذل جهده فى بناء عمارة سيجد ثمرة ذلك أمام عينيه يوما
الذى يبذل جهده فى الجرى حول التراك فى النادى أيضا سيجد ثمرته
عندما يأتى من يدعى الخبرة ويسوق وهما ويقول إجرى حول التراك ستجد نفسك يوما ما فى الدور التالت فى العمارة .. !! .. أقول له .. ...... ..
قول إنت بقى يستاهل أقوله إيه ..

----------


## الأدهم

> الأدهم
> الأدهم ليس لديه أصدقاء حتى الآن 
> *بل هو الصديق الصدوق الحر* 
> الأدهم ساخط
> الأدهم مكتئب
> *كيف لا والمشهد بتلك البشاعة* 
>  الأدهم لا يعرف أن المستقبل قادم لا محالة
> الأدهم يريد وهو جالس أن يأتى إليه المستقبل
>  الأدهم كسول لا يريد أن يقابل المستقبل فى منتصف الطريق
> ...


*معتدل المزاج أنا وفى قلبى ود

الأدهم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> دع الفضل لأهله .. فلافعل لسمادك ولا أثر .. 
> من فى مصر  يجهل مابها ؟ من فى مصر يجهل العلاج ؟ ..


أيها الأدهم
كفاك سفسطة



> من فى مصر  يجهل  مابها ؟ 
> من فى مصر يجهل العلاج ؟


أليس هذا هو كلامك
وأحمدك يارب فأنا
عشت خارج أرض مصر
٢٠ عاما بالتمام والكمال
منهم ٤ أعوام 
بالشقيقة الكبري
الهند

فهل لديك المزيد
من
سفسطاتك

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن رشد المصري
					

أخي ابن مصر .. أظنك قرأت لي تلك الكلمات في موضوع أستاذ سيد عن قضية منابع النيل وربما كانت هي ما دفعك لاستبيان اراء الناس حول امكانية أن تصبح مصر عظمى كما كانت في الكثير من الأوقات.

مصر قوتها بتجميع العرب والأفارقة من حولها .. بتجميع دول العالم الثالث .. أما لو ظلت وحدها فهي أضعف بكثير اقتصادياً وعسكرياً ومادياً للهيمنة على الغير دون رضاه.


تجميع القوي طبعا شيء لاجدال فيه ابن رشد 
ببساطه نحن في زمن التكتلات ..
لكن هذه مرحله تاليه للمرحله الاولي وهي بناء نفسك 
من سيتجمع معك طالما ظللت ضعيفا مستكينا ..لاتقدر علي كفاء نفسك من المال والغذاء وما تحتاجه ... !!
اظن ..انه حتي تجبر الجميع علي احترامك وعلي التجمع حولك ان تكون نفسك اهلا لذلك 
امتلك اسباب القوه اولا ...وبعد ذلك نسال عن التجمع الذي لن يجعل مصر وحدها بلد كبير 
بل كل البلاد العربيه ... 

دمت بخير ابن رشد
تحياتي*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن رشد المصري
					

دولة عظمى بالعافية يعني؟
واللي ينكر آثم قلبه! .. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله!
كلام ايه ده؟
بلاش تبقوا عاطفيين بالشكل ده .. دولة عظمى بأمارة ايه؟
بأمارة جبال الزبالة؟ .. بأمارة التوك توك والبطالة وال3 مليار المنهوبين من البنوك؟ بأمارة المبيدات المسرطنة ولا أكياس الدم الفاسدة ولا شراء البراءة بالفلوس؟ بأمارة أحكام قضائية الحكومة مش بتحترمها ومش بتنفذها؟ بأمارة فدادين الدولة اللي بتروح ببلاش لأصحاب الريس والمسئولين؟ بأمارة مواطنينا اللي بيتعذبوا من خلق الله وفي كل حته في العالم ومحدش بيسأل عنهم؟
بأمارة صفر المونديال ولا بأمارة ضربة قفا دول منابع النيل ولا بأمارة عقوبة الفيفا ولا بأمارة تصاعد كراهية الفلسطينيين لنا وضربهم لجنودنا بالرصاص نتاج لسياسات خاطئة من الحكومة؟ ولا بأمارة تصاعد كراهية العرب واللي بفضله اصبحت مصر مادة للاستهلاك والشتيمة والسباب في كل محطة عربية؟ ولا بأمارة جنودنا اللي قتلتهم اسرائيل على الحدود ومتحركناش؟ ولا بأمارة سياسة النعامة اللي بتخبي راسها في الأرض؟ .. بأمارة موقفنا من فلسطين اللي تراجع بكتير وسبقته بلاد زي ايران وتركيا؟
هاتي أمارة واحدة على اننا دولة عظمى في المنطقة وأرجوكي متقوليش اتذكرنا في القرآن!!!!!!
فوقوا حرام عليكم من الغيبوبة اللي انتوا فيها دي خلونا نلحق نصحح أي حاجة قبل ما نغرق!


مش بالعافيه ولا حاجه ابن رشد .. 
ببساطه الاخت الكريمه كانت نظرتها مشابهه لتظرتي وقت عرض السؤال والموضوع 
نظره عامه وغير مقيده بالمرحله التي نعيشها والتي نعلم انها لاتسر عدوا قبل الحبيب 
ولكن املي ان تلك الحقبه فانيه ولن تطول ..وانه قد ان للفجر ان يخرج ... 
في يوم من الايام سينتهي عصر مبارك والشريف وسرور ... لاشك 
ولذا عرضت سؤالي (( هل من الممكن )) بمعني في المستقبل هل نستطيع .... 
مجرد الرغبه والثقه في التحقيق اعتبرها مؤشر جيد وجميل ان يكون موجود في حد ذاته ... 
والموضوع برمته اعتبره سبب من اسباب كثيره ساقها الله الينا لجعل من مصر دوله عظمي كبير ان شاء الله .. 

دمت بود اخي الفاضل 
تحياتي*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*



يوم من الايام سينتهي عصر مبارك والشريف وسرور ... لاشك 


*

*هايجى غيرهم طالما مفيش نهضة اصلا يا محمد*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *هايجى غيرهم طالما مفيش نهضة اصلا يا محمد*



عزيزي هيثم

للولوج في عصر النهضة علي أسس سليمة لا بد من دستور جديد يلبس جميع المقاسات ويساوي بين الجميع ولا يكون متفصل مخصوص ليلبس مقاس واحد أو يلبس أسرة واحدة فقط
وقتها فقط سيختفي من مصر كل منافق وكل مرتشي وكل مخبر 



> دراسة بريطانية جديدة جاء فيها ما يلي:
> الوزارة لديها جيش من مليونى مخبر: أى مخبر  لكل ٤٠ مواطناً، وزارة الداخلية صارت واحدة من أقوى الأذرع فى الدولة، فمنذ  انسحاب مصر من الصراع مع إسرائيل تحولت نحو قمع أعدائها فى الداخل وهم  اليساريون ونشطاء حقوق الإنسان، وقبلهم الإسلاميون.



وسأعرض لهذه الدراسة بالتفصيل في موضوع منفصل

----------


## الأدهم

> أيها الأدهم
> كفاك سفسطة
> 
> أليس هذا هو كلامك
> وأحمدك يارب فأنا
> عشت خارج أرض مصر
> 20 عاما بالتمام والكمال
> منهم 4 أعوام 
> بالشقيقة الكبري
> ...


 *
 أشكرك .. وجدا*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> علشان اطمن قلبك... هذا الشعب الذى يراه البعض جثه هامدة او نخر فيه السوس هذا الشعب اخرج له رجلا ملهما يقودة الى اى مشروع قومى ثم انظر ما يفعل سوف يفعل الاعاجيب.....هذا الشعب تحت قيادة رجال لهم موهبة القيادة بنوا الاهرامات.... وبنوا اساطيل حاربت من الاناضول وحتى عدن ومن البحر المتوسط الى اوغندا....هذا الشعب الذى وقف وراء قيادة ته فى تاميم القناة وبنى السد العالى اكبر انشاءات الرى فى العالم.......هذا الشعب امنكسر فى 67 هو الذى اثبت لاسرائيل طوال حرب الاستنزاف(ثلاث سنوات ) انه حى واضطر اسرائيل لان تطلب وقف اطلاق النار لاول مرة..... وهو الشعب الذى ابتكر اساليب عسكرية فى 73 لم تكن موجودة فى الفكر العسكرى العالمى من قبل........لا تيأس من حال الشعب فهو الرماد الذى من تحته نار تتأجج......تحياتى لشخصك الكريم


*الاستاذ محمد دسوقي كفي ووفي 
اشكرك جدااا*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة 
> سوف تبقى مصر حتى يوم الدين 
> أما مايحدث فى مصر فهذا طبيعى طول مافى ناس ماسكة مناصب فى الدولة كل همها نفسها و عائلاتها فقط و لايوجد فى فكرة غير نفسة قبل أنتخابه يوعد و عندما يجلس على الكرسى ينسى كل الوعد حتى أذا رغب أحد أن يطلب منه طلب يقولون غير موجود مش فاضى الباشا هو الباشا كان الأول فاضى لما كان بيلف على الناس ويمشى وسطيهم و بعد كده الناس دول أصبحوا زبالة . 
> طول مافى ناس بهذا الشكل داخل مصر قول يارحمان يارحيم على هذا الشعب المطحون ليل مع نهار . 
> لكن فى النهاية ممكن تكون مصر أعظم دوله ليه لأ 
> كل شئ ممكن - الله موجود و هو فوق كل شئ و فوق كل ظالم و مفترى و ربنا يأخذ كل ظالم من هذه البلد و عمار يامصر يأم الدنيا  وخلاص الواحد تعب من كل ألى بيحصل و الستار موجود حى لا يموت أبدا" و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .


* 
شكرا لك الاضاافه القيمه استاذ عاطف 
لك خالص تحياتي*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأدهم
					

مع كامل تقديرى
لاخلاف مطلقا هنا
لكنه ظرف الزمان ..
أنا ساخط على المشهد بالكامل
مش كفاية حوالى أربعين سنة تحليلات
؟
*
أنت تنظر هناااااااك فى المستقبل
والمستقبل لايحمل لنا إلا الغيب ..
ولا يسمح لنا بغير الآمال والأحلام
*
الواقع مؤلم .. جدا مؤلم
يتطلب منا المواجهة وبقوة
بعدها .. ستجد نفسك منطلق
بل .. لاوقت لديك لتحلم .. بتفكر وتنفذ وفورا
صدقنى .. الذين إستسلموا للحالمون فقط ..
تم إستهلاكهم وإهلاكهم لحساب من أسموهم الصفوة
مدرج .. سلم .. بيسلموا التركة لبعض ..
عصمت السادات .. رشاد عثمان .. الزمزمى .. البرقوقى .. 
سيد مرعى .. عثمان أحمد عثمان .. الشاذلى .. أحمد عز
البرج عالى قوى .. وسلالمه كتير .. 
كن بخير
ودى


اخي الحبيب 
انا غير متفق معك في نظرتك التشاؤميه الاكثر من اللازم 
صدقني ليست الصوره بهذه القتامه التي تراها ..بل علي العكس 
اقرا في نهضه الامم وانظر الي حال اوربا بعد الحرب العالميه الثانيه 
مامن عاقل علي وجه الارض ..يقول بان هذه الامه ستقود الامم بعد عشرون عاما 
وانظر الي اليابان بعد ان جرفت اراضيها ..وضربت مصانعهم ..ودمرت بيوتهم 
حتي جينات اليابانين اصابها المرض ...
وانظر ماذا فعلو ..
حالنا ايسر من هؤلاء اخي الفاضل والحمد لله 
ونحن افضل ..نحن قوم نؤمن بالله ..ونؤمن برسوله وعندنا التاريخ والهدف والوسيله 
ويبقي فقط توفيق الله وصدق النوايا قبله ...
انظر للامور بنظره عادله موضوعيه سيتجد ان بها ..مايسرك ان شاء الله 
مودتي*

----------


## محمداحمد99

ممكن تكون دولة عظيمة لو تمتع اهلها او بالاحرى المسؤلين عنها وفيها بالضمير الحى وناموا وصحوا على حب الوطن حب حقيقى ةليس اغانى 
اما موضوع الموارد فمصر دولة غنية بموارها التى يجب ان توظف بصورة سليمة لرفعت الوطن والارتقاء بالمواطن 
هذا واجرى على الله

----------


## الأدهم

> *
> 
> اخي الحبيب 
> انا غير متفق معك في نظرتك التشاؤميه الاكثر من اللازم 
> أنا فقط أنشد طريقا صحيحا واضحا .. أنظر بدقة وأتفحص المشهد .. لست متشائما أبدا 
> صدقني ليست الصوره بهذه القتامه التي تراها ..بل علي العكس 
> إذن هذا جوهر الخلاف فى رؤانا .. أرى مصر اليوم فى أسوأ حالاتها .. وتراها العكس .. !!
> اقرا في نهضه الامم وانظر الي حال اوربا بعد الحرب العالميه الثانيه 
> مامن عاقل علي وجه الارض ..يقول بان هذه الامه ستقود الامم بعد عشرون عاما 
> ...


أخى الكريم .. عندما ننوى السير .. لابد أن نؤمن لأنفسنا سلامة أقدامنا .. لأنها هى التى تحملنا .. وعندما نحمل معنا شاش وأدوية طوارئ .. لايكون هذا تشاؤما منا .. إنما هذا مقتضى الحال .. لو أهملت النظر لمن يضع لى العثرات ويمنعنى من شئ .. أكون غير كفؤ لهذه المهمة .. للتقدم وللعمل مقومات .. لايجب إهمالها .
سرنى الحديث معك
تقبل ودى
شكرا

----------


## خالدعيفوتني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
شكرا على الموضوع.يا ليت كان السؤال على الشكل التالي :سؤال لكل عربي اصيل....هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر او اية دولة عربية دولة عظمى؟؟؟
ممكن جدا بشرط ان نضع الاحقاد و الضغينة و العصبية جانبا و نتمسك بكتاب الله و سنة رسوله, و الله العظيم لا تخيفنا لا اسرائيل و لا امريكيا .
كيف نكون دولة عربية عظمى ؟ و تقريبا كل الدول العربية تقيم  علاقات سياسية و تجارية مع اسرائيل.
انظر كيف فعلت فينا مقابلة كرة القدم بين مصر و الجزائر.
ارجو النشر من فظلكم و نطلب من جميع الاعظاء الرد وشكرا.
اخوكم خالد ابن شهيد الثورة الجزائرية.

----------


## طائر الشرق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
> شكرا على الموضوع.يا ليت كان السؤال على الشكل التالي :سؤال لكل عربي اصيل....هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر او اية دولة عربية دولة عظمى؟؟؟
> ممكن جدا بشرط ان نضع الاحقاد و الضغينة و العصبية جانبا و نتمسك بكتاب الله و سنة رسوله, و الله العظيم لا تخيفنا لا اسرائيل و لا امريكيا .
> كيف نكون دولة عربية عظمى ؟ و تقريبا كل الدول العربية تقيم علاقات سياسية و تجارية مع اسرائيل.
> انظر كيف فعلت فينا مقابلة كرة القدم بين مصر و الجزائر.
> ارجو النشر من فظلكم و نطلب من جميع الاعظاء الرد وشكرا.
> اخوكم خالد ابن شهيد الثورة الجزائرية.


*مش تقريبا يا خالد لان  بالفعل كل الدول  العربية بتقيم علاقات مع اسرائيل حتى ولو فى الخفاء * 
*ومش تقريبا برضه لان تأكيد كل الدول العربية بتعانى من الفساد والاهمال  حتى لو كانت بعض دول الخليج ثرية  دا لان عددها صغير مش زى عدد دول شمال افريقيا اللى يقدر بعشرات الملايين اللى تقريبا 70% من شعوبها بلا استثناء بيعانى من الفقر .*

*اهلا بيك*

----------


## فرج سليم

مصر فعلا دولة عظيمة وكانت يجب ان تكون من الدول العظمي ولكنها عبارة عن الكنز الثمين جدا الذي استولي علية اللصوص قبل ان يكتمل استكشافة من الشرفاء اصحابة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مصر فعلا دولة عظيمة وكانت يجب ان تكون من الدول العظمي ولكنها عبارة عن الكنز الثمين جدا الذي استولي علية اللصوص قبل ان يكتمل استكشافة من الشرفاء اصحابة


  :f2: 
أهلا ومرحبا بالعضو الجديد فرج سليم
كلامك هذا ينطبق عليه المثل العامى
 ::cop::  *سرقوا الصندوق يا محمد* لكن *مفتاحه معايا*  ::cop::

----------


## sayedh16

موش قبل خمسمائة سنه علىالاقل !!!

----------


## allam52

لأ طبعــــــا . . .  لا يمكن لمصر أن تصــبح دوله عظمـــى طالما يحكمهــا الســـفهاء.

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*على حسب الوضع القائم
أرى أنه كمن يريد لمس النجوم وهو يقف على سطح الأرض
ولكن دوام الحال من المحال*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

سؤال لكل  مصري ... هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر دوله عظمي ؟؟




كيف لدولة مثل مصر تستورد "التوك التوك" من الهند ولا تستطيع تصنيع بسكليته مصرية ١٠٠٪  أن يسأل أحد من أبنائها هذا السؤال الغير معقول والغير منطقي:

سؤال لكل  مصري ... هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر دوله عظمي ؟؟

والبقية في الحلقة القادمة بإذن الله

----------


## arouga

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم .اما بعد نعم يااخي الاشياء التي تكلمت عنها كلها صحيحة .ولكن المشكل الوحيد هو ان الشعب المصري بما فيهم الشباب  لا حولة ولا قوة لهم .حاكم يحكم بما يريد ولا احد يقدر ان يغير.وكل الشعوب العربية متشابهة .والحل هو التغير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عزيزي العضو الجديد مرحبا بك في منتدانا
لكن هو ده اللي قدرت عليه "التغيير" بس ده إحنا في المنتديين إخصائيين تغيير وصيانه
وعليك بزيارة محلاتنا علي العنوان التالى:




> *  نعم أنا أستطيع .... Yes I can...الموضوع المميز  إبريل 2010* 
> 
>  						  								 					نعم أنا أستطيع .... ولكن هل أنت أيضا تستطيع   ؟!    أنتظروا التفاصيل والتى ستأتى تباعا  ولكن بعد أعرف ردود أفعالكم  تجاه هذا  الموضوع !      فين إحنا من المانيا واليابان  (http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...28#post1439628)     نعم أنا أستطيع .... فلنخفف أزمة المرور فى...
>  					 												 						Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 01-03-2010 08:38 PM 						 						 							 الصفحات • 									 1 2 3  									 ... 4 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  		 		 		 							 		 		آخر مشاركة بواسطة 	*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى* 
> ...


*

والدخول عندنا مجانا وكمان عندنا أحلي عصير

* *  أحلي عصير .....عصير التغيير* 


أوعي تكون جاي تبيع الميه في حارة السقايين !

----------


## الأدهم

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم .اما بعد نعم يااخي الاشياء التي تكلمت عنها كلها صحيحة .ولكن المشكل الوحيد هو ان الشعب المصري بما فيهم الشباب  لا حولة ولا قوة لهم .حاكم يحكم بما يريد ولا احد يقدر ان يغير.وكل الشعوب العربية متشابهة .والحل هو التغير



*هلا وغلا 
صينية حلا
arouga

أصوات عديدة تقول 
التغيير هو الحل 
لكنى معك أنت
الحل هو التغيير
*
نورت منتدى
أبناء مصر*

----------


## الشربينى مهندس

*انا احلامي كابوسية وسؤالي 
هل ستستمر الدولة في مصر ام ستتحول الي قبائل 
القضاة ضد المحامين والشرطة ضد الشعب والمسلمين والمسيحيين والصعايدة والفلاحين الي آخره 
ما تيجي نبطل أحلام واللي في علمه يتمه 
لا تنسوا مصر من دعائكم*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
					

سؤال لكل  مصري ... هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر دوله عظمي ؟؟




كيف لدولة مثل مصر تستورد "التوك التوك" من الهند ولا تستطيع تصنيع بسكليته مصرية ١٠٠٪  أن يسأل أحد من أبنائها هذا السؤال الغير معقول والغير منطقي:

سؤال لكل  مصري ... هل من الممكن ان تصبح مصر دوله عظمي ؟؟

والبقية في الحلقة القادمة بإذن الله


تاني يادكتور 
نفس الفكره سبقت في ردود سابقه لهذا الرد وقلت بان نظرتنا المفترض انها نظره اعلي من الواقع الحالي الذي نعرف بانه لايسر عدو ولا حبيب
وسؤالي هو ..هل من الممكن ؟؟ 
الاجابه فيه تحتلف تبعا لراي كل منا ...

تحياتي*

----------


## mawahabm

استحالة نكون دولة حتي متوسطة

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *على حسب الوضع القائم
> أرى أنه كمن يريد لمس النجوم وهو يقف على سطح الأرض
> ولكن دوام الحال من المحال*


اجابه شافيه اخي الكريم هشام 
بجد اشكرك عليها

----------


## محمداحمد99

يا أبن مصر سوف تكون مصر دولة عظمى بعدما تقوم بها ثورة يحرق على اثرها كل مدرسى مصر المرتشين والذين يساهمون فى انتاج اجيال من الجهلة والمنتفعين مثلهم وبعدما ننتهى من المدرسين سوف توقد نيران باوسخ الزيوت والشحوم لحاملى ارتب العسكرية شرطة وجيش لعدم تمكنهم من منع كل هذا الفساد المنتشر فى البلاد وياتى دور الاجهزة المحلية فتحرق فى اثرهم ويبقى من الشعب من لاحول لهم ولاقوة وتعيش البلاد حالة من التية لمدة اربعون عاما ينشاء فيها جيل من الاحرار يحكمون بعد ذلك ومن هنا تبداء مصر فى الاذدهار لان الحكام والمواطنين من الاحرار وليسوا عبيد تجرى عليهم المقادير ولكن شعب يختار بكامل ارادتة كل شىء وحكام تنفذ رغبة الشعب رغم كل شىء

----------


## adli

بكل بساطة نعم

----------


## moh555

*نعم .. نحن قادرون وقادمون !
نعم.. المصريون قادرون علي فعل المستحيل.. وتحقيق الانجاز في أي مجال.. نعم لدينا سر توليفة النجاح والتفوق عندما نتحلي بالإرادة. 
 فالمصري هو المصري ويستطيع أن يحقق النجاح والتفوق واثبات الذات عندما تتوافر له الامكانيات وعندما يكون في حالة الإرادة والصمود والتحدي.. ونماذج مصرية في كل مكان بالعالم تؤكد ذلك..!! المصريون الذين عبروا قناة السويس في 6 أكتوبر هم أنفسهم المصريون الذين فازوا في أنجولا وحققوا رقمات قياسيا في هدد البطولات الأفريقية.. هم أنفسهم علماء مراكز البحوث.. وهم أنفسهم الفلاحون الذين حققوا أعلي معدلات الإنتاج.. وهم العمال الذين يكافحون لخلق صناعة مصرية حديثة. 
مصر بخير.. المهم أن نثق في أنفسنا وأن نثق في قدراتنا ونتوكل علي الله حسن توكله وأن نستعيد الروح المصرية الأصلية التي تكشف دائما عن معدنها الأصيل في أوقات الإرادة والتحدي
فدعونا يا اخوانى من طيور الظلام والتى لا هم لها الا التقليل من شأننا
وهدم ارداتنا وابشرهم واقول 
لن تفلحوا ولن تنجحوا فيما انتم تحلمون به
طالما يوجد المصرى الذى يحب وطنه وطنه وبس
تحياتى لكاتب الموضوع والمصريين الصح*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> والتوك توك أيضا هندى...
> ونرجع للمعادلات الرياضيه لعفاف
> الهندى يركب الفيل...
> المصرى يركب التوك توك....
> الهندى يصنع التوك توك...
> اذن المصرى هندى..
> معلش ياعفاف اقتبست نظريتك





> سامحوني المعادلة الرياضية دي مش مضبوطة والتصحيح كالأتي:
> الهندى يركب الفيل...
> المصرى يركب التوك توك....
> الهندى يصنع التوك توك...
> بعد شطب المتشابهات
> اذن المصرى فيل .....أيوة...فيل في احتماله العظيم وصبره الغير محدود.


شوفوا إزاي بلد مش قادره تصنع التوك 
وبتستورده من الهند وقال عاوزه تبقي دولـــــــــــــــــــه عظـــــــــــــــــــمي

يا مصريين يا جدد يا بتوع الحزب الوطني حددوا بالظبط متي مصر حتصبح بإذن الله دولة عظمي 
الهند محدده التاريخ ولكن لغاية دلوقتي أنتوا مش قادرين تبطلوا إستيراد التوك التوك الهندي  وكمان عاوزين
تبقوا دولة عظمي يا بتوع أنجولا أنتوا خللي أنجولا تنفعكم ويا خوفي إنجولا تبقي دولة عظمي وأنتوا 
وقتها حتكونوا لسه حيرانين نعمل الإنتخابات بالرقم القومي ولا لسه بدري .... عجبي علي بلد لسه
فيها ٥٠٪ عمال وفلاحين قاعدين علي طول وموافقين علي طول في مجالس الشعب والشوري .....عجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f: آخ أنا نسيت إن أنا عديت علي الموضوع ده إمبارح يبقي حسب الجدول حأعدي عليه زي إمبارح الشهر اللي فات !

----------


## الأدهم

> يا أبن مصر سوف تكون مصر دولة عظمى بعدما تقوم بها ثورة يحرق على اثرها كل مدرسى مصر المرتشين والذين يساهمون فى انتاج اجيال من الجهلة والمنتفعين مثلهم وبعدما ننتهى من المدرسين سوف توقد نيران باوسخ الزيوت والشحوم لحاملى ارتب العسكرية شرطة وجيش لعدم تمكنهم من منع كل هذا الفساد المنتشر فى البلاد وياتى دور الاجهزة المحلية فتحرق فى اثرهم ويبقى من الشعب من لاحول لهم ولاقوة وتعيش البلاد حالة من التية لمدة اربعون عاما ينشاء فيها جيل من الاحرار يحكمون بعد ذلك ومن هنا تبداء مصر فى الاذدهار لان الحكام والمواطنين من الاحرار وليسوا عبيد تجرى عليهم المقادير ولكن شعب يختار بكامل ارادتة كل شىء وحكام تنفذ رغبة الشعب رغم كل شىء


رأيك يحمل بين طياته برعم من براعم أسباب تقدم الأمم 
ليس بالضرورة الحرق
وليس بالضرورة أربعين سنة
الموضوع ممكن فورا
بس راجل
مصر عايزة راجل
من زحمة الشنبات الكتير دى
وبس هى محكمة 
تحصد كلاب نهشوا لحم شعب مغيب تقريبا
تلم فلوس وثروات شعب واخد تعسيلة تقريبا
ساعتها بس الناس تفوق وتنتفض
..
يعنى بس ولد يحط دماغه على كفه 
الناس نفسها تشوف راجل بجد 
يخرج من وسطهم
تعرفش حد ؟
بس مايكونش شيك
الواحد اتعقد
ودى

----------


## الأدهم

> *نعم .. نحن قادرون وقادمون !
> نعم.. المصريون قادرون علي فعل المستحيل.. وتحقيق الانجاز في أي مجال.. نعم لدينا سر توليفة النجاح والتفوق عندما نتحلي بالإرادة. 
>  فالمصري هو المصري ويستطيع أن يحقق النجاح والتفوق واثبات الذات عندما تتوافر له الامكانيات وعندما يكون في حالة الإرادة والصمود والتحدي.. ونماذج مصرية في كل مكان بالعالم تؤكد ذلك..!! المصريون الذين عبروا قناة السويس في 6 أكتوبر هم أنفسهم المصريون الذين فازوا في أنجولا وحققوا رقمات قياسيا في هدد البطولات الأفريقية.. هم أنفسهم علماء مراكز البحوث.. وهم أنفسهم الفلاحون الذين حققوا أعلي معدلات الإنتاج.. وهم العمال الذين يكافحون لخلق صناعة مصرية حديثة. 
> مصر بخير.. المهم أن نثق في أنفسنا وأن نثق في قدراتنا ونتوكل علي الله حسن توكله وأن نستعيد الروح المصرية الأصلية التي تكشف دائما عن معدنها الأصيل في أوقات الإرادة والتحدي
> فدعونا يا اخوانى من طيور الظلام والتى لا هم لها الا التقليل من شأننا
> وهدم ارداتنا وابشرهم واقول 
> لن تفلحوا ولن تنجحوا فيما انتم تحلمون به
> طالما يوجد المصرى الذى يحب وطنه وطنه وبس
> تحياتى لكاتب الموضوع والمصريين الصح*


المصرى الصح مايغفلش نفسه واللى حواليه
المصرى الصح ما يخدعش بصره والحقيقة أدام عينيه
المصرى الصح مايرددش كلام وهو عارف حقيقة الحاصل حواليه
المصرى الصح يعرف ان البلد مابترتفعش قامتها إلا بإرادة حرة شريفة
المصر الصح لازم يكون فاهم إن البلد تايه ولادها فيها وعيب يدعى هو الوعى
عشان تبقى مصرى صح لازم تعترف أولا إنك تايه فى بلدك مش عيب تعترف أبدا
بعدها تعالى نتكلم تايهين لتايهين بدل ماكلنا عارفين وعالمين ومدكنين وشايفين
المصريون قادمون 
!!!!!!!
منين 
؟؟؟؟؟
مصريين مين القادمون وقادمون منين ؟ 
واضح إن فكرة تحقيق المراد بالدعاء سيطرت تماما
عموما ومن باب الاحتياط
إدعو وأنا معاكم حقول 
آمييييين
وأهو برده اسهل

----------


## الأدهم

> لما تكون مصرى اصيل ومعتز بمصريتك
> ابقى تعالى وتكلم عن مصر والمصريين
> روح اتكلم عن مما تنتمى اليهم 
> مش عايزين دروشة على الفاضى


بصرف النظر الكلام طالع منين رايح لفين 
بدى أعلق عالرد فقط
من حيث المبدأ
الاعتزاز بمصريتنا مش إننا نغالط وندافع عن هيكل مزعوم
مصر النهاردة فاقدة لكل ملامح الوجود فى نظر الجميع
داخليا وخارجيا
مابقاش موضع كلام عن أمجاد
مصر مطالبة بأن تكون دولة بين الدول
مش مسخرة الدول
خطأ كبير الدفاع عن صورة متعلقة عالحيطة وبخشبة
وإحنا عارفين ان الباب لو خبط مكاننا محجوز تحت السرير
عيب قوى اننا ندعى القوة واحنا بنعانى الهزال والضعف والخنوع
كل العظماء اللى بنفاخر بيهم ماجمعش بينهم غير إنهم خرجوا من مصر
لكن أكيد مش حيكون عيب لما نعترف
م حيكون عيب لما نقف على اسباب المرض
مش حيكون عيب اننا نختلف على اسلوب العلاج
العيب اننا ندفن رؤوسنا فى الرمال هربا من الحقيقة
أو نعتبر النطق بالحق والوصف الصحيح لأحوالنا خروج على مصريتنا

----------


## mohtaha

من دراسة التاريخ نأخذ العبر والدروس -كل الامبراطوريات والقوي العظمي تأخذ حظها مره واحده وتسلم الرايه لقوه اخري رغم توفر عناصر القوه لها-وهذه سنة الله في خلقه-وكما جاء في القرأن الكريم"وتلك الايام نداولها بين الناس"-والمهم هنا ان مصر قد ارتفع شأنها مره ثم انتقلت بعد ذلك عناصر ومظاهر العظمه لأمه اخري-ولكن في وقتنا الحاضر ان نحافظ علي مصر ولا نجعلها في ذيل الامم ونهتم بتوفير سبل العيش الكريم للمواطن الذي يعيش علي ارضها ويتنفس هواءها ويشرب من نيلها

----------


## arouga

والله دوما نعيش في احلام لانقدر ان نلحق بها لكي تصير مصر او غيرها من الدول .الى المقدمة في التطور عليها ان تتقوى في جميع المجالات وخاصة الجانب السياسي .رغم التطور الدي عرفه العالم في المجال السياسي  .مازال العرب ومن بينهم مصر يمارسون سياسة الحزب الحاكم هو الحاكم دوما .والرئيس هو دوما الرئيس دوما حتى يموت .كيف نعرف التطور ونحن لا نغير المنكر الدي حولنا .وفي الاخير كل ما اقوله هو يوم يتقون العرب سيكونون امة عظيمة.

----------


## عمر افندى

كستور ياسيادنا 
ده مكن يتحقق فى حاله واحده انك تغير الشعب المصرى 
الشعب المصرى بكرة والايام بيننا هينتخب جمال مبارك بدون تزوير وبدون اى ضغوط 
وال نعرفه احسن من المنعرفوش هههههههههه
لانه شعب واخد على الصخرة والبهدله حفر القناة بالصخرة واشتغل فيها بالسخرة 
وعشق الرشوة والمحسوبيه وعشق بس الكلام عن المبادىء والمثل ةوالشله اياها 
دين وديانا وفضيله . بس مبيعملشى بحاجه منها . كلها شعارات وكلام رنان 
وربنا بيسلط عليهم بذنوبهم من لايخافه ولا يرحمه 
غير الشعب المصرى فى ظرف سنه هتعد مصر من الدول فوق العظمى

----------


## عمر افندى

> *نعم .. نحن قادرون وقادمون !
> نعم.. المصريون قادرون علي فعل المستحيل.. وتحقيق الانجاز في أي مجال.. نعم لدينا سر توليفة النجاح والتفوق عندما نتحلي بالإرادة. 
>  فالمصري هو المصري ويستطيع أن يحقق النجاح والتفوق واثبات الذات عندما تتوافر له الامكانيات وعندما يكون في حالة الإرادة والصمود والتحدي.. ونماذج مصرية في كل مكان بالعالم تؤكد ذلك..!! المصريون الذين عبروا قناة السويس في 6 أكتوبر هم أنفسهم المصريون الذين فازوا في أنجولا وحققوا رقمات قياسيا في هدد البطولات الأفريقية.. هم أنفسهم علماء مراكز البحوث.. وهم أنفسهم الفلاحون الذين حققوا أعلي معدلات الإنتاج.. وهم العمال الذين يكافحون لخلق صناعة مصرية حديثة. 
> مصر بخير.. المهم أن نثق في أنفسنا وأن نثق في قدراتنا ونتوكل علي الله حسن توكله وأن نستعيد الروح المصرية الأصلية التي تكشف دائما عن معدنها الأصيل في أوقات الإرادة والتحدي
> فدعونا يا اخوانى من طيور الظلام والتى لا هم لها الا التقليل من شأننا
> وهدم ارداتنا وابشرهم واقول 
> لن تفلحوا ولن تنجحوا فيما انتم تحلمون به
> طالما يوجد المصرى الذى يحب وطنه وطنه وبس
> تحياتى لكاتب الموضوع والمصريين الصح*






هههههههه
انته قديم قوى ياعم 
وقصه ليخسىء الخاسئون ونحن ونحن والحركات السيكو سيكو دى قديمه قوى 
ومش هنعيش الواقع ابدا 
انته مش واخد بالك من ال حواليك ولا ايه . كلامك ده احنا بنقوله بس هل ياترى العالم مقتنع بيه 
ياعم الشعب المصرى عباره عن جرثومه الدول العربيه والاجنبيه 
اسئلهم فى الخليج بتعاملوا المصرى اذاى . بيقولوا عليه مصرى بمعنى الشتيمه له 
انته مش عايش فى الدنيا ياعم ولا ايه

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> كستور ياسيادنا
> ده مكن يتحقق فى حاله واحده انك تغير الشعب المصرى
> الشعب المصرى بكرة والايام بيننا هينتخب جمال مبارك بدون تزوير وبدون اى ضغوط
> وال نعرفه احسن من المنعرفوش هههههههههه
> لانه شعب واخد على الصخرة والبهدله حفر القناة بالصخرة واشتغل فيها بالسخرة
> وعشق الرشوة والمحسوبيه وعشق بس الكلام عن المبادىء والمثل ةوالشله اياها
> دين وديانا وفضيله . بس مبيعملشى بحاجه منها . كلها شعارات وكلام رنان
> وربنا بيسلط عليهم بذنوبهم من لايخافه ولا يرحمه
> غير الشعب المصرى فى ظرف سنه هتعد مصر من الدول فوق العظمى


يااخي الكريم 
بالتاكيد انك تملك قول  خير من هذا 




> ياعم الشعب المصرى عباره عن جرثومه الدول العربيه والاجنبيه


علي اعتبار ان سيادتك هولندي مثلا ..او تايلاندي 
!!!! 
عموما الشعب المصري لايحتاج الي شهادات من هذا النوع الجاحد والظالم 
لان اصغر فرد فيه ..اكبر من ان يرد عليه ..

----------

